# Sydney Autumn 2012



## Dene (Nov 17, 2011)

Alright Sydney cubers, you want a competition, so we're going to try and kickstart you. Tim has already mentioned in the speedcubing in Sydney thread about trying to find a venue. Now it's time to get serious. You guys need to pick a date that suits. We need to pick a date now, well in advance, and we need as many Sydney cubers as possible to be able to show up. 

We plan on having the competition in April, sometime around the Easter holidays. Easter is on Sunday the 8th of April, 2012. In the poll I have put dates around that weekend. You can vote for multiple options, but please only vote if you intend to commit to attending at that time (obviously if a more important commitment comes up then you will have to pull out). The point is, please make sure that you, at present, have no reason to believe that you would not be able to attend. We want to make this happen so that official WCA competitions in Sydney can occur on a more regular basis for the cubers there, so we need your co-operation. If this tournament falls through the cracks then there may never be another chance for a Sydney comp. Make it happen or miss out!


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 17, 2011)

11pm right now, i think parents are asleep so i dont think i can ask them a recommended date. Tomorrow at school I'll try asking friends who cube if they wanna come.

edit:
mum says any date would be fine. nsw school holidays span through the weekends of April 7, 14 and 21.


----------



## Mal (Nov 17, 2011)

I would prefer the 24th of March because I have stuff to do in April. I will probably come.
And would some Melbourne Cubers come?


----------



## Dene (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes obviously Melbourne cubers would come, but while I would also like them to vote, we are most interested in what Sydney cubers want, because this competition is for them.


----------



## Damien Porter (Nov 18, 2011)

I would prefer not the actual weekend of Easter, but any where near it sounds great.

Can't wait for my first WCA competition.


----------



## Moops (Nov 18, 2011)

Any of those dates are good for me. Preferably on a weekend, Saturday is best.


----------



## pappas (Nov 18, 2011)

Having it on the weekend of easter is kinda stupid.


----------



## Dene (Nov 18, 2011)

Moops said:


> Any of those dates are good for me. Preferably on a weekend, Saturday is best.


 
I would like you to go through the database and find a competition that wasn't held on the weekend. When you fail, come back and feel free to acknowledge how silly your comment was, thanks 



PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Having it on the weekend of easter is kinda stupid.


 
Why? I'm pretty sure the vast majority of people in this country don't actually celebrate Easter other than to eat lots of chocolate.


----------



## pappas (Nov 18, 2011)

Well I'm pretty sure easters a day when lots of family stuff happens for a lot of people, so its most likely inconvenient for lots of people. I think I'm in sydney over easter but I doubt I'd be able to go.


----------



## Dene (Nov 18, 2011)

Well we'll see. Obviously if not many people can't make it on Easter weekend then we won't host it then so it won't be a problem  . That's exactly what this thread is about! <3


----------



## Moops (Nov 18, 2011)

Dene said:


> I would like you to go through the database and find a competition that wasn't held on the weekend. When you fail, come back and feel free to acknowledge how silly your comment was, thanks
> 
> 
> I have acknowledged my silliness >_>


----------



## Dene (Nov 18, 2011)

Good on ya


----------



## aronpm (Nov 18, 2011)

Dene said:


> I would like you to go through the database and find a competition that wasn't held on the weekend. When you fail, come back and feel free to acknowledge how silly your comment was, thanks


 
ShenYang Open 2011 (Tuesday 4th of October)
Suzhou Open 2011 (Monday-Tuesday 3-4th of October)
DJ Speedcubing Open 2011 (Thursday-Friday 15-16th of September)
Iran Open 2011 (Thursday-Friday 1-2nd of September)
Trinoma Open 2011 (Monday 29th of August)


----------



## Dene (Nov 18, 2011)

Hush you. My point still stands. 5 out of how many hundred?


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 18, 2011)

Dene said:


> Hush you.


lol

Today i asked a couple friends, found four who are interested to join.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 18, 2011)

Dene said:


> Hush you. My point still stands. 5 out of how many hundred?


Those were just the ones shown on the recent list. I'm sure there are a lot more.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> lol
> 
> Today i asked a couple friends, found four who are interested to join.


 
Interested != will. Who would sign up and turn up. Someone made a post about people who'd come to Perth. By the looks of it, Perth won't have enough people and it would be called off.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 18, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Who would sign up and turn up.


 
um, if you're asking for the names of those interested then...
Jonathan
Ida
Franky
Alex

they havent been to a WCA comp before, Alex has come along for a meetup though


----------



## clifford2704 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm interested in a competition, preferably on the 7th or the 14th


----------



## andojay (Nov 18, 2011)

Voted for 14 April

since it overlaps with Victorian and NSW school holidays 

last weekend for Melb kid's
Middle weekend for Sydney kids


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 18, 2011)

I might be able to go.  I didn't vote though because I still really don't know. I agree that it shouldn't be held on Easter weekend. I usually go to my grandparents' house for Easter, and I'm sure other people do similar things, so being on Easter weekend could lead to less competitors. Weekends around that would be fine though.


----------



## Dene (Nov 18, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> I might be able to go.  I didn't vote though because I still really don't know. I agree that it shouldn't be held on Easter weekend. I usually go to my grandparents' house for Easter, and I'm sure other people do similar things, so being on Easter weekend could lead to less competitors. Weekends around that would be fine though.


 
You also don't seem to have understood the point of the exercise. If there would be less competitors, we wouldn't hold it on Easter. That's the point of the poll. How is this not clear?? Why are people getting confused??


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 22, 2011)

i know 3 kids who are interested
Ben, Ryan, Harley


----------



## Dene (Nov 22, 2011)

For which date? Could more Sydney cubers please rally here and vote. We need feedback, or you won't have a competition.


----------



## slimjamin (Nov 23, 2011)

i'm interested, and i'll come. only reason i can't make melbourne this weekend is $$

i have some friends that _might_ come too.


----------



## Moops (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm sending a bunch of private messages on this thread to everyone listed as living in Sydney on the forums. Everyone who I havn't noticed posting and whatnot here anyway.


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Nov 23, 2011)

aronpm said:


> ShenYang Open 2011 (Tuesday 4th of October)
> Suzhou Open 2011 (Monday-Tuesday 3-4th of October)
> DJ Speedcubing Open 2011 (Thursday-Friday 15-16th of September)
> Iran Open 2011 (Thursday-Friday 1-2nd of September)
> Trinoma Open 2011 (Monday 29th of August)


 Shenyang and Suzhou are in China. The first week of October is China National Day Holiday.


----------



## toastman (Nov 23, 2011)

Hell yeah. Any date. Whatever I've got on, it's now cancelled.


----------



## povatix (Nov 23, 2011)

keen.


----------



## Dene (Nov 23, 2011)

toastman said:


> Hell yeah. Any date. Whatever I've got on, it's now cancelled.


 
Please go and vote for every option then, cheers.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 23, 2011)

Perth seems to be off, so my money could go towards this.
I won't vote, but think of me as a reasonable chance.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 23, 2011)

Dene said:


> Please go and vote for every option then, cheers.


 
That does nothing


----------



## Cube Equation (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm actually a Sydney cuber. But I don't know if I could come or not. It might depend on where it will be.


----------



## Dene (Nov 23, 2011)

aronpm said:


> That does nothing


 
Yes it does. It gives us a more accurate idea of who intends to come. I'm not going to go through all the forum posts and find out, I'm just going to check the poll.


----------



## thatkid (Nov 26, 2011)

im good for anytime during the holidays


----------



## TimMc (Nov 27, 2011)

*List of prospective competitors from NSW*

Here's a list of prospective competitors from NSW that I've seen mentioned:

Kirt Protacio
Chris Wilkinson
Joseph Stallard + 10?
Jonathan
Ida
Franky
Alex
Ben
Ryan
Harley 
*slimjamin*
*Moops*
*toastman*
*povatix*
*thatkid*

*The interest looks good*
If the above people are all definitely willing to participate around Easter in or around the Sydney CBD then it definitely looks like we should go ahead and organise a competition.

*Organisational Team*
We'd need some kind of organisational team, so now would be a good time for experienced competitors to step forward. 

The organisational team would help with:

Determining a schedule
Finding sponsorship for prizes
Helping new competitors
Judging
Running
Scrambling

Of course, you don't have to devote all your time during the competition toward organising it. Perhaps only 25% to 50% of your time could be spent helping out while the rest of the time you're competing or just relaxing. 

A few dedicated helpers that devote 75% to 100% of their time would be great as it means there's less shuffling of competitors/helpers before each event. Like MSO2010.

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 27, 2011)

TimMc: I'll contact Bryson on FB, he was at the comp yesterday, and he lives in Sydney. Also there's a few others (ie: Jordan Pappas.)

Edit: I don't know which dates suit me, preferably during the crossover of Melbourne school and Sydney school holidays. However Easter would be unlikely for me.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 27, 2011)

TimMc, im volunteering myself to be part of the organizational team. At this stage I'll continue to try find new Sydney competitors. I know mum's mentioned to you about trying to find sponsorship for prizes. Rest assured, during the comp, i can show new competitors how to help out

also, Bryson mentioned he had 7 people interested.

edit: Bryson now says he has 5 people who might be able to go


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 27, 2011)

As fazmum is from sydney originally then we would be a definite....
depending when it is though - faz has a school excursion so only april 14th onwards would work


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 27, 2011)

woulds Magic and Master Magic be held?

edit:
William Dinh would go, he lives in Syd.
Bryson is asking about the Magic events because that's what his sister can do


----------



## TimMc (Nov 27, 2011)

*Events?*



kirtpro said:


> woulds Magic and Master Magic be held?



Which events would you prefer?

It pretty much comes down to what the organisational team want to hold.

*Events*

2x2
3x3
oh
4x4
5x5
pyr
magic
master magic

I wouldn't recommend too many events after last Saturday... 

Tim.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 27, 2011)

those events sound nice to me =)

edit:
Bryson asks about 5x5..


----------



## Moops (Nov 27, 2011)

TimMc said:


> *Organisational Team*
> We'd need some kind of organisational team, so now would be a good time for experienced competitors to step forward.



This will be my first comp so I'm not sure what I could and can not do. I'm happy to scramble. I do that a lot.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 27, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> Bryson asks about 5x5..



It can be added. I'd recommend having strict cut-offs and a decent organisational team / helpers to cope with big-cube events being included.

oh and pyr don't have to be held. Whichever events NSW cubers want should be considered.

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 27, 2011)

If you think about it, maybe 20-25 people, and that's hopefully including;
-TimMc
-Ando (Josh?)
-Me
-Pappas
-Mal
-Bryson
-Faz
-Kirt
-Chris
+more, I think ratio of helpers:first timers will be a little better here. Especially as I can scramble for Faz and he can scramble for me, so we won't have problems such as last Saturday's 4x4 final. OH is very popular so I don't think that should be dropped. Pyra is a nice beginner puzzle like 2x2, so it usually has a few competitors, but as you said, it's Sydney cubers' favourites, not mine.


----------



## Dene (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol funny how I got left out of that list when I was the one that created this thread. 

We will definitely be doing 5x5; we (i.e. TimMc) will not be hosting competitions without 5x5 as long as I'm here. 

Basically, those that put their hand up and volunteer all day get priority for choice of events. For example, Zane has always been a good helper, and since he has shown great competence at the bld events we have gone out of our way to host extra events for him. And thanks to his helpfulness he now has the world record in multibld (not to mention the fact that he is the world champion in 3x3bld, although I like to think that we helped nurture that by always hosting bld  (in the same way that I take all the credit for faz and all his powers <3)).

Point being, if you want a particular event to be held, then show up and help a lot, or else don't specialise in a rarely held event  .


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 27, 2011)

Pyra and OH or gtfo.

am I doin' it right?

I left you out because I didn't see you on the poll.
I also forgot to mention Braden Helmer and family. They'll help assuming they're coming.


----------



## Dene (Nov 27, 2011)

Then ufail, I voted for 4 out of 5 options  . And yes, we will have pyra and OH.


----------



## andojay (Nov 28, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> If you think about it, maybe 20-25 people, and that's hopefully including;
> -TimMc
> -Ando (Josh?)
> -Me
> ...



If I'm going Josh is going! lol 

if there's enough Melbourne cubers + parents/guardians - we could make a group booking and perhaps cheaper flights or something?


----------



## toastman (Nov 29, 2011)

Sign me up for anything organizational-wise that's needed, in addition to whatever you need on the day.

Events, I recommend Magic and Pyra, simply because we want to encourage beginners.

I'd also nominate that we do a round of BLD. If we do the "10 minutes total cutoff" thing that we did at MCD, it doesn't take much time, and is likely to interest spectators.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 29, 2011)

My parents aren't coming, but they'd love a group booking


----------



## chris w (Nov 29, 2011)

I should be good for any dates, as well as helping out as much as I can throughout. Also I'm deffinatly for OH and pyra, and if there's time I like Toastman's idea of a round of BLD. It shouldn't be too hard to squeeze in somewhere, even if it is in a scheduled break, or even as an early event.


----------



## toastman (Nov 29, 2011)

Seems that the major stumbling block is a venue.

I think an ideal place would be UTS. It's right in the middle of the city, close to heaps of busses and trains, and has a bunch of suitable spaces.

UTS will rent "spaces", but from what I've read, they're likely to cost $$$ (as in, hundreds of dollars). However, if you're part of a campus club (or even a student), it's likely to be far more reasonable.

Running an event as part of an existing "club" (http://datasearch.uts.edu.au/union/clubs/index.cfm), e.g. a maths/science/computer club could also be an option.

Tim/Dene - How do you guys manage to come up with your venues? What do they cost and how do they get funded? Do you have to pay for things like public-liability insurance, cleaners and such?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 29, 2011)

toastman said:


> Tim/Dene - How do you guys manage to come up with your venues? What do they cost and how do they get funded? Do you have to pay for things like public-liability insurance, cleaners and such?



The RMIT University Student Union has access to various spaces on campus. We announce competitions via the RMIT Rubik's Cube Club and have public-liability insurance by way of affiliation with RUSU and RMIT. The venues we use are essentially free and have public-liability insurance. However, some of us do pay membership fees (~$40/year) for RUSU.

I'd recommend doing something similar at UTS if possible.

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Nov 29, 2011)

So far the day with the most votes only has 11. That's hardly an astounding turnout.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 29, 2011)

Dene said:


> So far the day with the most votes only has 11. That's hardly an astounding turnout.


 
All my school friends don't have speedsolving accounts that may add to that


----------



## Dene (Nov 30, 2011)

That may indeed add to it, but if we require that people pay a non-refundable registration fee of $10 when they register (and not on the day of the competition), will your friends commit or back out?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm probably just as likely if not more likely than his school friends, yet I haven't voted because I don't plan stuff that far ahead.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 30, 2011)

Dene said:


> That may indeed add to it, but if we require that people pay a non-refundable registration fee of $10 when they register (and not on the day of the competition), will your friends commit or back out?


 
I have no idea Dene


----------



## Dene (Nov 30, 2011)

Well yes I know it's pretty far in advance, but because, to be perfectly honest, no initiative has been shown by the Sydney cubing community, I think it's reasonable that Tim and myself (and Andrea/Josh) get a bit of commitment from others before we commit ourselves to making this competition happen.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 30, 2011)

me, my sister and 2-3 other friends of mine would go if you do 2x2,3x3,OH,4x4,5x5,pyr,magic,masster magic


it should be at penrith westfeild for comps and meet ups


----------



## Mal (Nov 30, 2011)

bryson azzopard said:


> me, my sister and 2-3 other friends of mine would go if you do 2x2,3x3,OH,4x4,5x5,pyr,magic,masster magic
> 
> 
> it should be at penrith westfeild for comps and meet ups


Yes


----------



## TimMc (Nov 30, 2011)

bryson azzopard said:


> it should be at penrith westfeild for comps and meet ups



That's about the only area of Sydney that I know well... It's a bit far out by train. How would the travel be for most NSW cubers? 1-3 hours anyway?

Tim.


----------



## Mal (Nov 30, 2011)

Me about an 1 km.


----------



## chris w (Nov 30, 2011)

Penrith is kinda far, maybe 1hr drive or like 1.5/2hrs by train/bus, don't really know. But for comps it would be worth the effort and if its the most convenient for the majority of people then it would make sense to have things held there.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 1, 2011)

its like 2 and a bit for me but i like where its is


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 1, 2011)

if only this was held this month... >.<


----------



## Damien Porter (Dec 4, 2011)

Penrith depending on the train you catch is just over an hour, to 1 and a half hours from Sydney Terminal.

I am a very new person to the Cubing world but would be happy to do any helping on or before the day.

ps I would love to see at least 1 bld event


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 5, 2011)

I doubt it really makes that much difference, but just in case it does, I wanted to inform the organizers (Dene, TimMc, etc) that I voted on the poll but will now not be (or at least will very unlikely be) attending.
Basically, I just mean to say that one of the poll voters is not actually going (to give a better idea for numbers).
Also, I voted for the April 21 option. So less votes for that, too.

Thanks.


----------



## Naillig (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm interested myself, need to persuade my parents though... 

I haven't voted yet because I don't plan that far ahead.. 

Oh, I am a Sydney cuber, and would the competition be held at Penrith?

Edit: It does look like it would be held at Penrith, so that's good, it's relatively a short drive from where I live.


----------



## Dene (Dec 15, 2011)

We have no idea where the competition would be held. To be honest, we still aren't convinced that it is worth our time and effort to host a competition, although we still hope it will happen.


----------



## Naillig (Dec 15, 2011)

Well, I hope that it could go ahead, but there are always the variables of people dropping out and other stuff... Well, there's still hope, still a few months away.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 15, 2011)

*What next?*

*Some steps to take:*

Create a list of competitors (real first/last names)
Agree upon a venue location (e.g. Penrith)
Confirm an appropriate weekend for the competition.
Identify organisers and helpers from NSW.
Put some posters up and advertise around the location to get more interest from that area.

Tim.


----------



## chris w (Dec 15, 2011)

TimMc said:


> *Some steps to take:*
> 
> Create a list of competitors (real first/last names)
> Agree upon a venue location (e.g. Penrith)
> ...



I think from the majority of what people in the Sydney thread have been saying Penrith seems to be a good choice. From there a date should probably become definite, then competitors, getting helpers and doing a bit of advertising would be the easy part


----------



## Mal (Dec 15, 2011)

I will be happy to judge on the day. But when you mean penrith, do you mean penrith plaza? If so are you going to set it up like Australian Nationals 2011?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Dec 15, 2011)

As melbourne folk we dont have a say really, but penrith is miles out from sydney central. I would have thought that for the first comp in sydney you'd want to attract a good central crowd. We'd rather start this with a sydney swans venue than a great western sydney venue to use afl speak.


----------



## Mal (Dec 15, 2011)

fazdad said:


> As melbourne folk we dont have a say really, but penrith is miles out from sydney central. I would have thought that for the first comp in sydney you'd want to attract a good central crowd. We'd rather start this with a sydney swans venue than a great western sydney venue to use afl speak.


 
I see..
Are you going to come?


----------



## chris w (Dec 15, 2011)

fazdad said:


> As melbourne folk we dont have a say really, but penrith is miles out from sydney central. I would have thought that for the first comp in sydney you'd want to attract a good central crowd. We'd rather start this with a sydney swans venue than a great western sydney venue to use afl speak.


 
Yes, more central would be good, just basing ideas from the majority of people that I've seen in the Sydney thread.


----------



## Dene (Dec 15, 2011)

fazdad said:


> As melbourne folk we dont have a say really, but penrith is miles out from sydney central. I would have thought that for the first comp in sydney you'd want to attract a good central crowd. We'd rather start this with a sydney swans venue than a great western sydney venue to use afl speak.


 
I know what you mean (except for all that AFL rubbish you speak of  ), and I think a central location would be better, but I think we should be catering to the current bulk of the Sydney cubing population, and from what people have been saying Penrith is the place to be.


----------



## MadeToReply (Dec 16, 2011)

I might be able to go, but I'm not sure if i can use my cube because my pen exploded and some stickers have different amounts of blue ink to distinguish pieces.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 16, 2011)

Mal said:


> I see..
> Are you going to come?


 
>____<

Why would he complain about a venue for a comp he didn't plan to go to.

@MadeToReply: if you don't get new stickers or a solution you can use my cube.


----------



## Mal (Dec 16, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> >____<
> 
> Why would he complain about a venue for a comp he didn't plan to go to.
> 
> @MadeToReply: if you don't get new stickers or a solution you can use my cube.


 
Sorry.


----------



## Dene (Dec 16, 2011)

MadeToReply said:


> I might be able to go, but I'm not sure if i can use my cube because my pen exploded and some stickers have different amounts of blue ink to distinguish pieces.


 
You have four months to get that fixed. I'm sure you can work something out.


----------



## kirtpro (Dec 16, 2011)

From what i remember, the start for the recommendation of Penrith came from when TimMc showed us locations of the GPT Group. Id like for a more inner city venue but it doesn't appear any of us have a connection with a place there.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 18, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> Id like for a more inner city venue but it doesn't appear any of us have a connection with a place there.



We can try to reach out to venues in suitable areas. 

Tim.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 7, 2012)

well the meet up today in the CBD food court (under Myer) was good. its looks suitable for a comp and good lighting. so penrith or CBD would be good for the comp but it was like $80 for parking at the CBD thats the only really problem


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 7, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> well the meet up today in the CBD food court (under Myer) was good. its looks suitable for a comp and good lighting. so penrith or CBD would be good for the comp but it was like $80 for parking at the CBD thats the only really problem



the parking we get is usually just 10 or 12 dollars

edit: i dont really think im bothered to go to penrith :/


----------



## ohlookmonkeys (Jan 8, 2012)

make everyone come to Campbelltown ^^


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 8, 2012)

ohlookmonkeys said:


> make everyone come to Campbelltown ^^


 
have you got a venue in campbelltown?


----------



## megaminxwin (Jan 8, 2012)

Any date is fine for me. Penrith is a bit far away, but I'll see what I can do. It should be fine, though.


----------



## Daryl (Jan 8, 2012)

hey, just seen this thread.
any date will fine for me.

Same as Kirt, I will prefer inner city, but is okay to go to suburb..


----------



## ohlookmonkeys (Jan 8, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> have you got a venue in campbelltown?


iono lol


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 8, 2012)

CBD for the comp all the way


----------



## ohlookmonkeys (Jan 11, 2012)

btw this is an official WCA competition right? do i need to sign up for anything or do i just rock up.


----------



## andojay (Jan 11, 2012)

ohlookmonkeys said:


> btw this is an official WCA competition right? do i need to sign up for anything or do i just rock up.


 
yes it will be an offical WCA competition and you'll need to register a week before the actually competition


----------



## Dene (Jan 11, 2012)

*at least a week. Registration will close a week before the competition starts.


----------



## Daryl (Jan 15, 2012)

For the organisational team, I am willing to help with it.

I am pretty sure that I will be in Sydney and available from March to April.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 15, 2012)

Jendong7 said:


> I know that my school has heaps of cubers from all years (7-12). We even had our own competition set up by the teachers on our celebration day, so I'm pretty sure that if I spread the word more people will attend this event.


 
"If".
Spread the word!


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 16, 2012)

so can we hold 2x2-5x5 OH, Pyraminx, magic, master magic and bld


----------



## thatkid (Jan 16, 2012)

anyone have a good connection with a uni? Heaps of the Melbourne comps are at a uni and I saw Perth had one at a uni too


----------



## Daryl (Jan 16, 2012)

Just tried to contact UNSW for venue. 
I will inform here ASAP what I get.


----------



## USYD CubeSoc (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi All, this is an account i've set up for the exec of the Rubik's Cube Society at the University of Sydney. Just thought i'd let people know that we are happy to take on the challenge of holding a competition. We'd very much appreciate any advice you can provide. We will make an effort to keep a breast of this thread but if you have any thoughts you really think we need then feel free to email us at [email protected]


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 16, 2012)

i think that we need to start thinking of things like what events and how many rounds we are having so this is my say
2x2 - 3 rounds
3x3 - 3 rounds
4x4 - 1 or 2 rounds
5x5 - 1 round
OH - 1 round
Pyraminx - 1 or round
magic - 1 round
master magic - 1 round
bld - 1 round if we have it



USYD CubeSoc said:


> Hi All, this is an account i've set up for the exec of the Rubik's Cube Society at the University of Sydney. Just thought i'd let people know that we are happy to take on the challenge of holding a competition. We'd very much appreciate any advice you can provide. We will make an effort to keep a breast of this thread but if you have any thoughts you really think we need then feel free to email us at [email protected]



so we have a venue


----------



## ohlookmonkeys (Jan 16, 2012)

Jendong7 said:


> I know that my school has heaps of cubers from all years (7-12). We even had our own competition set up by the teachers on our celebration day, so I'm pretty sure that if I spread the word more people will attend this event.


 
hmm do u perhaps by chance go to my school? MFHS?


----------



## Dene (Jan 16, 2012)

USYD CubeSoc said:


> Hi All, this is an account i've set up for the exec of the Rubik's Cube Society at the University of Sydney. Just thought i'd let people know that we are happy to take on the challenge of holding a competition. We'd very much appreciate any advice you can provide. We will make an effort to keep a breast of this thread but if you have any thoughts you really think we need then feel free to email us at [email protected]


 
Contact Tim McMahon if he hasn't already contacted you.


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 16, 2012)

I am able to go and i washed off the ink so i think it should be fine and this is my first time going to a competition and i am wondering if i need to register or something like that


----------



## Dene (Jan 16, 2012)

Registration will be set up once the competition is confirmed etc.


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 16, 2012)

Jendong7 said:


> I know that my school has heaps of cubers from all years (7-12). We even had our own competition set up by the teachers on our celebration day, so I'm pretty sure that if I spread the word more people will attend this event.


 
are you from sydney tech? on their wiki page it has rubiks cube under its extra curricular activity section and when i versed them at tennis, they had a bunch of cubers


----------



## TimMc (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello, 

@Usyd the main things to prepare for this competition are: find a suitable venue, find three trestle tables and 6 chairs for 6 competitors, one scramble table, establish a crew of helpers, and read the WCA regulations. 

We can help out with equipment, and prizes, and certificates etc. If you'd like to continue to host competitions then I'd recommend preparing scorecards, name tags, certificates, and prizes on the future. It would help if you purchased equipment too so that there are less travel costs and so that you'd have more flexibility when hosting competitions. 

FYI: my gf went to usyd at the start of the year and last year, studying master of IT, but she couldn't find the club... 

Tim.


----------



## Daryl (Jan 20, 2012)

Just for info,

UNSW venue cost $685 for 1 day. Hopefully, Usyd will cost lower than that.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm available for any day. yay for my first comp


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 26, 2012)

if this competition were to happen, when will the exact day be on?


----------



## Dene (Jan 26, 2012)

MadeToReply said:


> if this competition were to happen, when will the exact day be on?


 
Most likely the day will "be on" April 14. Not sure if that's exactly the response you were looking for, but your question doesn't make too much sense in general.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 27, 2012)

I think they mean day of the week. Most comps are run on saturdays.


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 27, 2012)

no dene answered my question and i knew all the dates up there are saturday


----------



## Daryl (Jan 31, 2012)

Is there any news about the venue from Usyd cube soc ?


----------



## pkvk9122 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey guyz,

Yay a cube comp in Sydney! Ive always been wanting one here... If u guyz haven't found a venue yet I might be able to get one... Its in Fort Street High School (google it ).

Fort Street High School
Parramatta Road
Petersham, NSW 2049 Australia 

I haven't asked yet but they _*might*_ be willing to open up the hall for us  If you have a venue please tell us, ill be waiting everyday to hear something about this comp 

Thanks

pkvk9122


----------



## Daryl (Feb 2, 2012)

@pkvk9122 can you please ask for it ? We look for venue that free 

I don't know if Usyd already give the venue or not


----------



## Dene (Feb 2, 2012)

Petersham looks to be pretty far out of the city. We were looking for something quite central. What's the transport like out to there?


----------



## Damien Porter (Feb 3, 2012)

There are lots of buses through central and other parts of Sydney as well as the train.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey guys

weekends just came so we'll have to wait till next Monday :/ till I can ask


btw daryl, what/who is usyd?

@dene petersham has trains as well as buses. I'm a student at fortstreet
and I always catch the train its also easier by train from the city. 

oh and because of the fact that this competition is probably gonna be
held during the holidays, the chances of getting a venue might be lower.

ill also have to find a way to persuade my school. btw I'm only in year 9 ...
:/
the only reason I can think of is sorta making this onto a half charity
activity... where a ton of ppl come along...

I think it would be better if one of the higher ppl write and email me so I
can hand it in... cos for a year 9 to ask for a hall on a holiday will be sorta awkward...

sorry for all the trouble but I really want to see a comp in Sydney :/
btw I typed this on a touch screen phone... may be a few errors

thanks!

pick9122


----------



## Cube Equation (Feb 4, 2012)

> btw daryl, what/who is usyd?


USyd is the University of Sydney.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 4, 2012)

@Dene

I look in the train timetable, petersham is about 10 minutes from the city.
I think it's quite alright if we don't get other venue closer to the city.

Petersham also better than Penrith I think


----------



## kirtpro (Feb 4, 2012)

petersham and univesity of sydney are close to me


----------



## Dene (Feb 4, 2012)

Daryl said:


> @Dene
> 
> I look in the train timetable, petersham is about 10 minutes from the city.
> I think it's quite alright if we don't get other venue closer to the city.
> ...


 
Sounds good to me. If he can get it then let's get it done.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Feb 5, 2012)

Uhhh, Im not sure if i can do it... If you read my previous post it says that it would be better if one of you guyz write a letter so i can hand it in to the office.... I dont think a year 9 is good enough to gain their trust.... maybe one of the WCA officials would be good... =\

tiantianguo


----------



## MadeToReply (Feb 5, 2012)

Well see how it goes i mean this is the first comp in sydney and your principal would probably brag about it but if he/she says no then we dont have a venue but if they say yes then we have a venue or just show this forum page... maybe.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Feb 6, 2012)

=\
I dont think that showing them this forum is enough D:

pkvk9122


----------



## ohlookmonkeys (Feb 6, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> I dont think a year 9 is good enough to gain their trust....


but it's not like senior student are more trustworthy


----------



## J0hnnyH4ck3r (Feb 6, 2012)

I can do any Saturday, and I might be bringing a plus one. Has any venue been chosen yet? Can wait for my first cubing competition...


----------



## TimMc (Feb 6, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> =\
> I dont think that showing them this forum is enough D:
> 
> pkvk9122


 
Hmm, don't worry about the school at this stage.

If I get some free time in the next couple of weeks I'll try to talk with C&A and Ventura games to see if they'd be interested in sponsoring a venue around Darling Harbour (suitable area?). Anyone else local is welcome to continue the conversation with them too as a dialogue was already started between myself and Gerry (C&A), and David (fazdad) and Nick (Ventura) a few months ago.

Tim.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Feb 8, 2012)

=\ =\ =\

@ohlookmonkeys true but borrowing a school hall for the whole day, during the holidays, to a year 9 student, for a 'rubiks cube competition' is probably not enough..
Still think that a letter would be better =\

@J0hnnyH4ck3r plus one? what does that mean? No venue has been chosen yet... and im also waiting for the rubiks cube comp 

pkvk9122


----------



## thatkid (Feb 17, 2012)

BUMP

any updates on venues?


----------



## pkvk9122 (Feb 17, 2012)

=\ not really...

pkvk9122


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 18, 2012)

Darling Harbour sounds pretty good. Might be a bit busy, but hopefully that won't be too annoying.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Feb 27, 2012)

UPDATE!!!

This wednesday im going to go and tell the school about it, i got an SRC (not sure if ur familiar with it, student representative council)
to ask for me, and they want me to give in more details! two more days and i need some more facts! Heres what i have so far:

1. its going to be held on the 14 of April, during the holidays and on a Saturday,
2. going to borrow the school hall for about a day, from 8? till 4 or 5? or something...

Please add more details so i can give them more details 

pkvk9122


----------



## kirtpro (Feb 27, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> UPDATE!!!
> 
> This wednesday im going to go and tell the school about it, i got an SRC (not sure if ur familiar with it, student representative council)
> to ask for me, and they want me to give in more details! two more days and i need some more facts! Heres what i have so far:
> ...


 
Hey, TimMc said this to CubeSoc about what the basic things are needed for a competition

"find a suitable venue, find three trestle tables and 6 chairs for 6 competitors, one scramble table, establish a crew of helpers, and read the WCA regulations. "

Competition normally starts at 9am and ends at about 6/6:30pm

Edit:
Ideally, It'd be good to have a lot of extra chairs and tables for competitors to practice and chairs for audience.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Feb 27, 2012)

okay.....

The chairs and tables are not a problem...lol we can fit 500 people if we need to!
the crew of helpers?? im not really sure what u mean by that... If its by the mini judges (the people who watch
the people solve the cube) i dont think i can get that many.. responsible people.. *cough cough*

so yea... will change time from 8 till 5 to 8 to 6:30!

plz add to the list!

thanks

pkvk9122


----------



## kirtpro (Feb 27, 2012)

Crew helpers are people who help out with scrambling, judging, setting up tables, stuff like that. That was just Tim saying things a competition would consist of. The experienced cubers would be able to do that and I/others can show non-experienced cubers what to do in judging and stuff. (Plus reading the WCA rules and regulations is highly important. Shows all the protocols)


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 28, 2012)

Wait, there's a chance we might actually be getting a competition? 

(not complaining, just find it hilarious that they've all been in melbourne (except for that one in perth (i don't think there were any others (NESTED PARENTHESES FTW))))


----------



## pkvk9122 (Feb 28, 2012)

=\ i dont think there are alot of experienced cubers... maybe a couple but there are probably gonna be alot of friends coming over  or some people from Melbourne could come 
1. its going to be held on the 14 of April, during the holidays and on a Saturday,
2. going to borrow the school hall for about a day, from 8 till 6:30
3. Need lots of tables and chairs 
4. scrambling table.

What are the main things with the venue concerning the WCA rules? =\ sorry im pretty busy with stuff atm....

pkvk9122



megaminxwin said:


> Wait, there's a chance we might actually be getting a competition?
> 
> (not complaining, just find it hilarious that they've all been in melbourne (except for that one in perth (i don't think there were any others (NESTED PARENTHESES FTW))))


 
weird..... theres lots of sydney cubers  dont see why not for a rubiks cube comp 

pkvk9122


----------



## TimMc (Feb 28, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> What are the main things with the venue concerning the WCA rules? =\ sorry im pretty busy with stuff atm....
> 
> pkvk9122


 
See:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#environment

Tim.


----------



## kirtpro (Feb 28, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> =\ i dont think there are alot of experienced cubers... maybe a couple but there are probably gonna be alot of friends coming over  or some people from Melbourne could come
> 1. its going to be held on the 14 of April, during the holidays and on a Saturday,
> 2. going to borrow the school hall for about a day, from 8 till 6:30
> 3. Need lots of tables and chairs
> ...


 
There'd surely be enough people for making a competition run smoothly.

me
chris wilkinson
william dinh
daryl aryawan
braden helmer
carson helmer
toastman
bryson azzopardi
jimmy bainbridge
jordan pappas

plus melbourne cubers


----------



## David Zemdegs (Feb 28, 2012)

April 14 should be OK for us


----------



## thatkid (Feb 28, 2012)

im coming
also this guy called neb who is listd as rubiksnub would also come


----------



## David Zemdegs (Feb 28, 2012)

The other thing to mention is that the hall needs to be very well lit. Being April we might not need to worry too much about air conditioning. In terms of help during the comp, every competitor who is not competing or who has finished competing in an event is expected to judge and help scrambling if they can. You can also try and drag in friends and family to help judge...


----------



## Mal (Feb 28, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> There'd surely be enough people for making a competition run smoothly.
> 
> me
> chris wilkinson
> ...


 

Yay I am mentioned!

I would be happy to come and help along.
And good job Kurt on your 8.xx single!


----------



## Mal (Feb 28, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> There'd surely be enough people for making a competition run smoothly.
> 
> me
> chris wilkinson
> ...


 

Yay I am mentioned!

I would be happy to come and help along.
And good job Kurt on your 8.xx single!


----------



## Naillig (Feb 28, 2012)

I may be a +1 but I'm not too sure, seeing as my parents are a bit iffy on the whole cubing thing for me..

I don't know how to approach them with the idea of me going to a comp.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Feb 28, 2012)

hi guyz!

thanks for the feedback,

sorry, earlier i meant experienced cubers as in people from my school and people whom I know are coming 
the hall is huge, its got nice lighting and air-con if we need to 

just one thing, Im not 100% sure if i can get the hall for the competition, theres always a chance that its going
to be at the university of sydney..

and then theres the funding... Im not sure how that will be dealt with, Im going to ask them tomorrow,

Btw, I will be checking this thread tomorrow morning!
If you have any other stuff u want to add, go ahead before its too late!

Thanks

pkvk9122

edit:

Also can u tell me if i need to raise anything relating to the rules?
Sorry, what i meant earlier is what do i have to keep in mind which i might
have to change at the hall to meet the rules... =\

Thanks

pkvk9122


----------



## pkvk9122 (Feb 29, 2012)

hey guyz!

just thinking, what events are we going to do?
surely 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 but what else? =\ we have a whole day, if we really wanted to we could do everything ::

pkvk9122


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 29, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> hey guyz!
> 
> just thinking, what events are we going to do?
> surely 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 but what else? =\ we have a whole day, if we really wanted to we could do everything ::
> ...


 everything is a bit far,
at nationals we had 2 days and 17 events. (of 19)


----------



## thatkid (Feb 29, 2012)

2-5 
OH
BLD
pyra
mgc

^ is that ok?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 29, 2012)

All depends on the rounds and helpers.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 29, 2012)

thatkid said:


> 2-5
> OH
> BLD
> pyra
> ...


 
tim mc said to me at MSO that we are going to have 2x2-5x5, OH, pyraminx, magic, master magic and bld for 3x3


----------



## kirtpro (Feb 29, 2012)

@pkvk,
by "we have a whole day", are you saying that you got confirmation to use the hall?


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 29, 2012)

this isnt offical yet but would you's all like another comp after australian nationals it would be at newcastle uni whatever months are stuitable for all of you's


----------



## ottozing (Feb 29, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> hey guyz!
> 
> just thinking, what events are we going to do?
> surely 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 but what else? =\ we have a whole day, if we really wanted to we could do everything ::
> ...


 
you should deffinately add 2x2. magic and master magic are fairly quick events so i dont see why we shouldnt have those also.


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 29, 2012)

thatkid said:


> 2-5
> OH
> BLD
> pyra
> ...


 
I think this is good. I _might_ be able to come to this one, not certain though.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 29, 2012)

Naillig said:


> I may be a +1 but I'm not too sure, seeing as my parents are a bit iffy on the whole cubing thing for me..
> 
> I don't know how to approach them with the idea of me going to a comp.


 
Don't let cubing interfere with homework, school, or work. Just solve in your spare time and make this known to your parents so that they don't think you're cubing 24x7. If they're happy enough to take you to play football, cricket, hockey, tennis, basketball or some other sport then ask them if you can attend one competition on one Saturday this year. They might just be concerned about whether it's going to impact your studies (very important to get a good grasp of the English language and mathematics).

*@events:* What Bryson said unless an organiser would like to step up and recommend other events.

Tim.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 1, 2012)

I like thatkid's idea for events.

So have we got proper confirmation?


----------



## pkvk9122 (Mar 1, 2012)

hi!

@kirtpro ummm, good point, I shouldnt have said that lol ('we have a whole day' thingy)

oh right, forgot the 2x2, so most of the ones are in... i guess, 
Ive asked the SRC and they said its best to ask the principal (shes scary =\) but Ill ask her
asap when I have all the details together, which I think i do... or maybe on monday where there's a whole week for discussing =\

pkvk9122


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 1, 2012)

lol alright,
good luck on getting to use the hall, it sounds really nice lol

I'd ask my school but i think the lighting isn't good in our hall.
And from what I remember, the library has yellow lighitng


----------



## pkvk9122 (Mar 1, 2012)

=\ which school do you go to?...

pkvk9122


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 1, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> =\ which school do you go to?...
> 
> pkvk9122


 
blakehurst high lol


----------



## pkvk9122 (Mar 1, 2012)

:O i go to Fort Street High School at petersham 

pkvk9122


----------



## Daryl (Mar 2, 2012)

Just check the forum, sounds nice that we may have the competition in April 14.

I'm surely go and help for it !


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 6, 2012)

Bump, but not really since it's still in the top half of the first page, but yes really because it hasn't been posted in four days, but not really because - "SHUT UP" *shot*

Any more news on the location?


----------



## pkvk9122 (Mar 7, 2012)

Argh =\, I asked the deputy a couple days ago and have been discussing if they would let us use the hall for the competition.
They said no mainly because the hall was still being repaired and other stuff was going to happen during Easter Holidays........
sigh

sorry guyz =\

pkvk9122


----------



## thatkid (Mar 7, 2012)

Back to Square-1

now who has a venue?
wheres the USYD guy?


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 8, 2012)

Hmm. Right. Let's hope that we can do USYD.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Mar 10, 2012)

USYD is university of sydney... and I'm not sure what you mean by 'USYD guy' =\

pkvk9122


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 10, 2012)

he's reffering to the account 'CubeSoc'


----------



## pkvk9122 (Mar 10, 2012)

oh i see.......

pkvk9122


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 11, 2012)

Do you think we should contact CubeSoc now and ask them about USYD?


----------



## TimMc (Mar 11, 2012)

We'll have to do this later in the year. We just need a suitable venue and public liability insurance covered (usyd?). I can help with sponsorship of prizes etc and the RMIT Rubik's Cube Club might loan some equipment.

See also: WCA Regulations (environment) for the venue.

The date will need to suit Andrea and either myself or Dene.

I'd prefer a public venue that we can control (not loud) so that people catch on to the fact that there are competitions in Sydney. Some lead time to promote the event will also help attract attention and sponsorship.

Tim.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 11, 2012)

How much later?


----------



## TimMc (Mar 11, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> How much later?



No idea. It depends entirely upon whether a venue can be found...

Tim.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 12, 2012)

Right, then. Let's try and get a venue.

Weren't we talking about somewhere in Darling Harbour before?


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 12, 2012)

we should just do it in (sydney CBD)? it might be loud but it would be an alright place to have it for a first comp because there wouldn't be like as many people competeting the only thing is to loud for blind


----------



## thatkid (Mar 12, 2012)

we could just wear headphones?


----------



## aronpm (Mar 12, 2012)

thatkid said:


> we could just wear headphones?


Doesn't work


----------



## thatkid (Mar 12, 2012)

what
why?


----------



## ohlookmonkeys (Mar 12, 2012)

didn't the WCA regulation say something about no headphones?


----------



## thatkid (Mar 12, 2012)

as long as there is like no music or sound or something


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 12, 2012)

ohlookmonkeys said:


> didn't the WCA regulation say something about no headphones?


 
Well, you can wear earplugs. Presumably, aronpm meant something along the lines of it not actually working too well.

*cue aronpm completely contradicting me*


----------



## aronpm (Mar 12, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> Well, you can wear earplugs. Presumably, aronpm meant something along the lines of it not actually working too well.
> 
> *cue aronpm completely contradicting me*


*cue aronpm agreeing with you*


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 13, 2012)

aronpm said:


> *cue aronpm agreeing with you*


 
Oh. Really? That's... good, I suppose, but for some reason I still feel disappointment and I don't know why.

MOVING ON

Yeah, CBD, Darling Harbour or whatever should be good, but the question remains if we can secure a public place.

Or maybe we could ignore both of those ideas completely and go straight to the Powerhouse Museum.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 13, 2012)

well we have a meet up on sunday at CBD so we could ask around then for that darling harbour or power house museum sound good to its really up to tim which place is better for the comp


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 13, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> well we have a meet up on sunday at CBD so we could ask around then for that darling harbour or power house museum sound good to its really up to tim which place is better for the comp


 
It's a shame I can't be there, I'm going up to Lismore for the weekend, and this could've really helped me out. OH WELL.

Hmm. Let's compare. Darling Harbour is more public and open, while the Powerhouse isn't. But that could help out with the blindfold events.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi!

@bryson azzopard... where do you think in sydney CBD? its a big area... =\

pkvk9122


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 13, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> Hi!
> 
> @bryson azzopard... where do you think in sydney CBD? its a big area... =\
> 
> pkvk9122



i dont know really ill check most of it out on sunday and let you's all know



megaminxwin said:


> It's a shame I can't be there, I'm going up to Lismore for the weekend, and this could've really helped me out. OH WELL.
> 
> Hmm. Let's compare. Darling Harbour is more public and open, while the Powerhouse isn't. But that could help out with the blindfold events.



you are right about the powerhouse it would be good for blind but if we cant get it/or in there we should just go for CBD i guess


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 14, 2012)

Also, it might be rather hard to get into the Powerhouse for a competition, even for just a day. I think. I don't know what their facilities for this kind of stuff are like, but I've been there several times, and it might be hard to find a large enough area that's not already being used.


----------



## andojay (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I just spoke to the Cube Soc guys
just wondering if the 21st April would be the next best day for everyone?

since it's just past the month pior announcement date


----------



## ottozing (Mar 15, 2012)

andojay said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just spoke to the Cube Soc guys
> just wondering if the 21st April would be the next best day for everyone?
> ...


 
sounds good for me


----------



## thatkid (Mar 15, 2012)

i'm in


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 15, 2012)

yea, im able


----------



## ohlookmonkeys (Mar 15, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> Oh. Really? That's... good, I suppose, but for some reason I still feel disappointment and I don't know why.
> 
> MOVING ON
> 
> ...


 
hell yea for Powerhouse, I live 10 minutes away.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 15, 2012)

What a nice b'day present, maybe I'll drive there!


----------



## TimMc (Mar 15, 2012)

andojay said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just spoke to the Cube Soc guys
> just wondering if the 21st April would be the next best day for everyone?
> ...


 
Could you please confirm that the venue is booked? And the details?

I'll write up a schedule, prepare certificates, and book a flight if so. We have some prizes already.

Is anyone able to offer accommodation within/near the city Friday and/or Saturday night?

Tim.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 17, 2012)

yes, I'm in for 21 April !


----------



## jblake17 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm new and have never been to a competition. It seems like you have to average around 10 seconds to be good enough to be at a competition, but I am far from that, and still need a lot of practice. What kind of times should I be aiming for to qualify for a competition? btw I live in Sydney.

What kind of times should we be averaging to qualify for the comp?


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 17, 2012)

jblake17 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new and have never been to a competition. It seems like you have to average around 10 seconds to be good enough to be at a competition, but I am far from that, and still need a lot of practice. What kind of times should I be aiming for to qualify for a competition? btw I live in Sydney.
> 
> What kind of times should we be averaging to qualify for the comp?



Doesn't matter whether you are slow or not! Just compete for the fun and experience. However, there will be a time limit, which is normally 10 minutes (in Aussie comps I think), and that's very hard to exceed. Anyway, just do your best


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 17, 2012)

21st April? I'm good for that, and I only know that because I voted for literally everything up there in the thing. Cool.

Of course the only problem is, if we don't get it official in about 4 days, we might get some problems. But still pretty awesome. Let's try and get this official as fast as we can.

Are the events still 2x2-5x5, OH, BLD, pyra and magic?


----------



## aronpm (Mar 17, 2012)

jblake17 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new and have never been to a competition. It seems like you have to average around 10 seconds to be good enough to be at a competition, but I am far from that, and still need a lot of practice. What kind of times should I be aiming for to qualify for a competition? btw I live in Sydney.
> 
> What kind of times should we be averaging to qualify for the comp?


Check this out: http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...ralia&years=&show=All+Persons&average=Average

Don't worry about your speed, just go and have fun


----------



## jblake17 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks man, I will definitely consider going. I usually average around 40 seconds. Learning Fridrich and practicing f2l.

Thanks so much, I think that I will most likely be going!


----------



## Dene (Mar 17, 2012)

Let's put it this way: we've been trying to get a comp in Sydney for a long time now and it's finally only maybe happening. If it does, don't expect another one for a long time. If you don't come, you have no right to complain about us not having another one


----------



## Daryl (Mar 17, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> 21st April? I'm good for that, and I only know that because I voted for literally everything up there in the thing. Cool.
> 
> Of course the only problem is, if we don't get it official in about 4 days, we might get some problems. But still pretty awesome. Let's try and get this official as fast as we can.
> 
> Are the events still 2x2-5x5, OH, BLD, pyra and magic?



I think so for the event. It's a quite nice events to have in 1 day competition.


----------



## jblake17 (Mar 17, 2012)

So, is it definitely going to be on the 21st of April? Because I am away that weekend. The poll shows that most people want the 14th of April, so is that a possibility?


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 17, 2012)

jblake17 said:


> So, is it definitely going to be on the 21st of April? Because I am away that weekend. The poll shows that most people want the 14th of April, so is that a possibility?


 
I don't think so. I think there's a regulation saying that you have to announce a competition at least a month before it starts, and we're past that cutoff. It's either the 21st, or we'll have to... edit the poll. Well that isn't so bad, but you know what I mean.

Besides, the 21st is a weekend inside of the NSW school holidays, which is handy. CANCEL ALL PLANS


----------



## Daryl (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't think it should be a month before that competition should be announced.
I have seen some competition that just announced about 3 weeks before.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 18, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> I think there's a regulation saying that you have to announce a competition at least a month before it starts, and we're past that cutoff.


 
There isn't. There _is_ a regulation, however, that says a competition _should_ be announced at least a month before the date.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Mar 18, 2012)

It takes a committed (and maybe financial) individual to do the ground work and secure a venue. I had to do that a couple of years ago. I organised the venue - I paid for it up front and then it happened. Someone in Sydney has to do the same.


----------



## jblake17 (Mar 18, 2012)

So to confirm, it is locked in for April 21st? Please no.


----------



## ohlookmonkeys (Mar 18, 2012)

April 21 is still during the holidays right.


----------



## Dene (Mar 18, 2012)

jblake17 said:


> So to confirm, it is locked in for April 21st? Please no.


 
Most unlikely.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Mar 19, 2012)

sooo any new updates on the venues?
its nearly past the 21st of March... =\ 19th today...

pkvk9122


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 20, 2012)

aronpm said:


> There isn't. There _is_ a regulation, however, that says a competition _should_ be announced at least a month before the date.


 
Ohh. Well that makes things *slightly* easier, but not much.

pkvk: No new updates, it looks like.

I think we should probably find a venue that will be willing to hold a competition some time in the next few months before we work out a date. That way, it should be easier to work something out several months in advance so that we can actually be prepared, rather than having to be extremely rushed, like what we're doing now.

...there probably shouldn't be a poll on this any more, the first two are out of the question, and the other three are still quite rushed. If a mod could edit this, that would be great.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Mar 20, 2012)

=\ so this isnt going ahead during the easter holidays??? =\

pkvk9122


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 20, 2012)

I doubt it. Considering the time frame that we have, the fact that we still haven't found a proper venue, and that the organisation that we have right now for this comp doesn't appear to be going anywhere, we'll probably have to do it later.

But it doesn't have to be in the holidays at all. I can remember going down to the Melbourne Summer 2010 comp, when school had just started in NSW. If we can get everything sorted, we might be able to get a comp not long after the holidays. Who knows, it could be the first weekend back. Let's just see how it goes.


----------



## pi.cubed (Mar 21, 2012)

Would more people come if it was held during the holidays? I would think that a few people would be less likely to come if it was during the school term. Do you think the number of competitors in MSO2010 was affected by the fact that it was in the holidays?


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 21, 2012)

I doubt it. Besides, it's still on a weekend, so that probably won't affect things too much.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 22, 2012)

*Events:* 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, oh

*Schedule:* Sydney Autumn 2012 Schedule

Rish has organised the venue.

Once Andrea confirms whether she's able to go I'll propose the competition to the WCA Board. So, feel free to register online now (pay on the day). But *I'd recommend waiting for the competition to be announced on the WCA web site if you're travelling interstate and/or booking flights.*

Tim.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 22, 2012)

can we add an event of BLD and magic - master magic ?

Like the one we talking about before


----------



## Dene (Mar 23, 2012)

At this stage the schedule is as it is. It all depends on how many people come, which people come (i.e. people that help a lot vs. people that don't), and how things go on the day. The schedule will be adjusted closer to the time if necessary, to either include more events, or remove some if a lot of people register, and then however things turn out on the day will determine whether more events are added or not.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 23, 2012)

AWESOME

I'll try and get some of my cubing friends to come, they've been waiting on this ever since I told them that it might be happening. YES


----------



## Daryl (Mar 23, 2012)

okay..

Can we start competition at 10 like usual in Melbourne ?


----------



## TimMc (Mar 23, 2012)

Daryl said:


> okay..
> 
> Can we start competition at 10 like usual in Melbourne ?


 
It depends on venue costs. Rish (USyd) offered 11am to 4pm. If we have more competitors then we may be able to afford more hours. We'll need to find the right balance between the number of competitors, their speed, the number of events, the number of rounds, and whether we can fit into one day.

3-5 was originally proposed but I recommended 2, 3, 4 and oh instead. This is to cater toward the club members at USyd, since they're organising it.

We can have more events in the future, but we should take it easy for the first time in Sydney. The success of the competition may influence future competitions in the area.

Tim.


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 23, 2012)

Sounds like a good competition. I am hoping I'll be able to go. I might be a bit tired though - it's the day after I get back from a 4-day school camp.


----------



## jblake17 (Mar 23, 2012)

Is the 21st a fixed date? What is the chance of it being on the 21st/earlier or later?


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 23, 2012)

cool its on but add blind, magic and master magic if possible i dont really care about pyraminx and 5x5 to much if we dont do them events


----------



## pkvk9122 (Mar 23, 2012)

yah, i need a fixed date, cos my dad wants to go to mt kosiousko? highest mountain in aus... =\
during the easter holidays, need to let him know when it is on cos i dotn wanna miss out =\

pkvk9122


----------



## thatkid (Mar 23, 2012)

IM IN YES AHAHHA FINALLY I PROMISE ILL HELP HEAPS :DD

can we have BLD?


----------



## jblake17 (Mar 23, 2012)

lol, I've got a nine day school camp at the end of term out in the Snowy Mountains. FUN. I am hoping that I'll be able to go as well.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 23, 2012)

The date is 21st of April. This is unlikely to change.

The events are 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and oh.

We can have more events at a future competition when we figure out who actually attends and what the demand is like for other events. Based on the competitors from USyd, 3-5 would suffice.

Tim.

EDIT: I've just included mgc, mmgc, bf and 5x5 as *possible* events. Send me an e-mail if you've already registered and would like to compete in one of these events. Note: a _possible event_ doesn't mean it will be held. It'll be a good indicated to see who prefers what and we might be able to adjust the schedule to include some more events.


----------



## V1NSONG (Mar 23, 2012)

Could you possible include pyraminx?


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 23, 2012)

V1NSONG said:


> Could you possible include pyraminx?


 
That might be a possible event, but unlikely. Looks like we want to start small at the moment. Maybe next time??? (if there is a next time, which there probably will be)

So I kind of just signed up for seven different events... yowza. This should be interesting. At least I've got the whole day free. Now all we do is wait for it to be announced, and then practice like all hell.


----------



## jblake17 (Mar 24, 2012)

NOOO! 21st I am away. I have always wanted to go to a competition! Oh man...


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 24, 2012)

The comp still hasn't been announced on WCA yet.


----------



## toastman (Mar 24, 2012)

You BLOODY LEGENDS for sorting out a venue!
I'll be there. Would love a round of BLD to be included.

regards,
--
TOAST


----------



## pi.cubed (Mar 24, 2012)

jblake17 said:


> NOOO! 21st I am away. I have always wanted to go to a competition! Oh man...


 

Same here. . Hopefully I'll be able to go to a few meetups. Not quite the same, but should still be good.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 24, 2012)

I can go  hopefully i wont fail at 2x2 this time


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 24, 2012)

spammed friends i know who can cube to join the competition


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 25, 2012)

I haven't registered yet but can i pay on the day


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 25, 2012)

MadeToReply said:


> I haven't registered yet but can i pay on the day


yes, on the day


----------



## TimMc (Mar 25, 2012)

MadeToReply said:


> I haven't registered yet but can i pay on the day


 
All payments are to be made on the day for this competition.

Tim.


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 25, 2012)

Tim, did you post the competition up to the WCA board?


----------



## Damien Porter (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes I just registered and I can't wait. I really hope we can do blind, its my fav.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 26, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> Tim, did you post the competition up to the WCA board?


 
I sent them an e-mail on the 23rd. It has only been 4 days... Ron and Tyson are probably busy with work/life so I wouldn't expect a really fast turnaround time on e-mails.

I might send another e-mail after 7 days.

I don't think it'll get rejected:

This thread has been up for a while now (Sydney competition planned for April)
17 people have already registered with a few weeks to go.

I'd imagine that the amount of competitors would double once the competition is officially announced.

Two disadvantages with announcing a competition with less than a months notice are:

People that don't know about speedsolving.com may not know about this competition until it's too late.
There's very little time to promote the competition.

Tim.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 27, 2012)

That's why we've got to start promoting now!

Everyone, get some of your cubing friends who haven't signed up, and get them to do so. (obviously this is irrelevant if they don't live in australia, but you can tell them about it anyway if you want)

And now to keep practicing.


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 27, 2012)

umm, how about CubeSoc people, how many of them are going?


----------



## TimMc (Mar 27, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> umm, how about CubeSoc people, how many of them are going?


 
About 15.

Tyson just announced the competition. It's official.

Tim.


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 27, 2012)

TimMc said:


> About 15.
> 
> Tyson just announced the competition. It's official.
> 
> Tim.


 
Sounds wonderful, really excited now =D


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 27, 2012)

i have 3 friends still to register 1 is going to register on thursday and 2 are going to on sunday


----------



## TimMc (Mar 27, 2012)

Hmm, any idea about accommodation for Saturday night?

There's about six of us travelling from Melbourne.

Tim.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 27, 2012)

i dont really know any where because i live like 2 and a half hours away from the airport and venue

when should i make the thread about the newscastle competetion?


----------



## ottozing (Mar 27, 2012)

just told 2 of my friends about this comp. not sure if they will go or not but who knows.


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 27, 2012)

What happens when you register, do you get an e-mail or something.


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 27, 2012)

MadeToReply said:


> What happens when you register, do you get an e-mail or something.


 
When Tim approves it, your name gets posted up on the Competitors list.

No email notification for that.

You usually do get emails from Tim either right before or after competitions.

--and @Tim
Did you do a "Sydney Autumn 2012 is coming up" email to everyone?


----------



## clifford2704 (Mar 27, 2012)

hey Tim, if I change my mind about an event (like if I want to add one) can you change that for me?


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 27, 2012)

Clifford wants blindfolded to be added

@clifford, doon't be shy lol


----------



## Daryl (Mar 27, 2012)

Hahaha.

Yeah finally it's official !


----------



## TimMc (Mar 27, 2012)

clifford2704 said:


> hey Tim, if I change my mind about an event (like if I want to add one) can you change that for me?



Yeah. I posted earlier about sending me an e-mail or something if you'd like to change events...

Tim.



MadeToReply said:


> What happens when you register, do you get an e-mail or something.


 
I'll send out an e-mail when registration closes.

Tim.



kirtpro said:


> Did you do a "Sydney Autumn 2012 is coming up" email to everyone?


 
Cheers. I'll spam the list now...

Tim.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Mar 28, 2012)

bump...

Any new updates??? especially on the venue...

pkvk9122


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 28, 2012)

Official? SWEET. Now we wait...

EDIT: University of Sydney. Take a look.


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 28, 2012)

Only 25 days left.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Mar 29, 2012)

So... its decided to be at USYD?

pkvk9122


----------



## Daryl (Mar 29, 2012)

yup, it's already announced in WCA site.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 29, 2012)

Yup.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Mar 29, 2012)

yay! tyvm (thank you very much)

pkvk9122


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 29, 2012)

I might be able to go, not sure right now.


----------



## andojay (Apr 4, 2012)

Bump!
9 days left til Registration closes! and we have just under 30 competitors!


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 5, 2012)

andojay said:


> Bump!
> 9 days left til Registration closes! and we have just under 30 competitors!


 
Melbourne Summer Open 2010 had 33. It's not that bad.

Unless I'm getting the wrong thing here... probably. Whatever.


----------



## Damien Porter (Apr 5, 2012)

When will we know if some of the possible events will happen?
And also if the beginning or opening time has changed.

I am sorry if I sound pushy. I am just a nervous first timer.
Look forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 6, 2012)

Damien Porter said:


> When will we know if some of the possible events will happen?
> And also if the beginning or opening time has changed.
> 
> I am sorry if I sound pushy. I am just a nervous first timer.
> Look forward to seeing you all there.


 
I'll be able to calculate the exact schedule around the 13th of April.

We need about 40 competitors to break even on the cost of the venue and partially cover certificates. Crown and Andrews (Gerry Crown) has kindly donated some prizes. I'll also bring some Bermuda cubes and a couple of WitTwo's. Having said that, if we get 40 competitors then we probably won't be able to have extra events.

It looks like the venue is booked between 9am and 5pm but I think we'll still be sticking with a 11am to 4pm schedule. Melbourne cubers won't be at the venue until around 10am...

Tim.


----------



## jblake17 (Apr 6, 2012)

Good luck to everyone going to the competition. Sorry that I can't come, I'll be away travelling. Someone should make sure that they bring a camera. Let's get some good video footage!


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 6, 2012)

Looking into flights now, I won't register quite yet...


----------



## pkvk9122 (Apr 11, 2012)

any updates?

pkvk9122


----------



## Doudou (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi guys!

I hope you are well. 
2012 is my travelling-around-the-world year and I will be in Sydney for the competition. 
Quick question about the accomodation, would anybody be kind enough to host me ? 
I need to practice a bit for the competition and need some motivation.  

If you are happy to host me, please contact me in MP !

Cheers 
Edouard


----------



## TimMc (Apr 11, 2012)

Doudou said:


> Hi guys!


 
Hi Edouard!

Which days are you planning on staying in Sydney?

Some of the regular cubers might be able to host you for a night or two but I'm not sure...

Tim.


----------



## Doudou (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi
I will be staying in Sydney probably from Thursday to Sunday.


Thanks


----------



## Damien Porter (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow, we have 46 competitors so far, with 13 1/2 hours to go.

This is Australia's biggest competition yet.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 13, 2012)

Damien Porter said:


> Wow, we have 46 competitors so far, with 13 1/2 hours to go.
> 
> This is Australia's biggest competition yet.


 
And it's in Sydney. And there's 7 people not from Australia, one of them being Edouard Chambon for god's sake... wow.

SEE MELBOURNE WE CAN HOST COMPETITIONS AS WELL


----------



## David Zemdegs (Apr 13, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> And it's in Sydney. And there's 7 people not from Australia, one of them being Edouard Chambon for god's sake... wow.
> 
> SEE MELBOURNE WE CAN HOST COMPETITIONS AS WELL



You are most welcome to host as many competitions as you like. As long as you can organise a suitable venue, equipment and a WCA delegate then go for it!


----------



## Cube Equation (Apr 13, 2012)

fazdad said:


> You are most welcome to host as many competitions as you like. As long as you can organise a suitable venue, equipment and a WCA delegate then go for it!


 
We don't have a delegate, right?


----------



## Dene (Apr 13, 2012)

No you don't have a delegate, and at this stage there is no need for one. Sydney is welcome to "prove itself worthy" of getting a delegate, so to speak, but first the community needs to step up and take more control of organising competitions, and a particular individual needs to show themselves trustworthy and valuable enough to the community to become a delegate. 

But well done getting 46 people registered, now let's see how many show up.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dene said:


> But well done getting 46 people registered, now let's see how many show up.


 
lol, indeed xD

pkvk9122


----------



## bryson azzopard (Apr 13, 2012)

Dene said:


> No you don't have a delegate, and at this stage there is no need for one. Sydney is welcome to "prove itself worthy" of getting a delegate, so to speak, but first the community needs to step up and take more control of organising competitions, and a particular individual needs to show themselves trustworthy and valuable enough to the community to become a delegate.
> 
> But well done getting 46 people registered, now let's see how many show up.



well Tim MC is letting me hold a comp in the middle of july in newcastle so we are having more comps planned i guess


----------



## TimMc (Apr 14, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> well Tim MC is letting me hold a comp in the middle of july in newcastle so we are having more comps planned i guess


 
Yeah, Dene was just confirming what "Cube Equation" pointed out, that there's no WCA delegate in Sydney.

In the case of Perth, I nominated Michael Taran as a WCA delegate due to his standing in the community (and the cost of flying/staying there). He'll essentially become a delegate after another competition or two.

A WCA delegate isn't really required in NSW until the demand for competitions increases (by organisers in NSW actively proposing competitions with equipment, venue etc). I'm happy to fly up 2-3 times a year at my own expense but any more than that and I'd have to ask that some of the flight/accommodation costs be factored into registration by the organisers (or nominate a delegate in NSW).

So yeah, if cubers get together more often and propose competitions (venue, equipment, competitors ready) then speedcubing would naturally expand across Australia. 

Tim.


----------



## Damien Porter (Apr 17, 2012)

Will anyone be selling cubes on the day? I just broke my 3rd 4x4x4 and now have none to compete with, and no real way of purchasing another.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 17, 2012)

Damien Porter said:


> Will anyone be selling cubes on the day? I just broke my 3rd 4x4x4 and now have none to compete with, and no real way of purchasing another.


 
ill bring an extra shenshou 4x4 for you to use, but i wont sell it .


----------



## Damien Porter (Apr 17, 2012)

ottozing said:


> ill bring an extra shenshou 4x4 for you to use, but i wont sell it .


 
Thank you very much
If no one is selling I will take you up on that offer.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Apr 17, 2012)

Damien Porter said:


> Will anyone be selling cubes on the day? I just broke my 3rd 4x4x4 and now have none to compete with, and no real way of purchasing another.


 
Hi! i will be selling 4x4's for $20 its a shengshou btw... but I only have white... sorry
I will also be selling 3x3... Zhanchi for $15... I have both colours

pkvk9122


----------



## thatkid (Apr 17, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> Hi! i will be selling 4x4's for $20 its a shengshou btw... but I only have white... sorry
> I will also be selling 3x3... Zhanchi for $15... I have both colours
> 
> pkvk9122


 
$20? I'll go for 15.....


----------



## aznboii124 (Apr 17, 2012)

Anybody going that has a spare Dayan zhanchi? black preferably and in new condition, I'll be willing to pay the original store price+50% of the original store price.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Apr 17, 2012)

thatkid said:


> $20? I'll go for 15.....


 
wai what!? did i type 20???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
supposed to be the same as 3x3... maybe i thought u were asking for the 5x5 xD sorry lol, yeah 15 for SS 4x4

pkvk9122


----------



## aznboii124 (Apr 17, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> Hi! i will be selling 4x4's for $20 its a shengshou btw... but I only have white... sorry
> I will also be selling 3x3... Zhanchi for $15... I have both colours
> 
> pkvk9122


 
Yo, just saw your post lmao, dayan zhanchi for $15? is it new condition?


----------



## pkvk9122 (Apr 17, 2012)

aznboii124 said:


> Yo, just saw your post lmao, dayan zhanchi for $15? is it new condition?


 
ya... of course!

pkvk9122


----------



## aznboii124 (Apr 17, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> ya... of course!
> 
> pkvk9122


 
Oh sweet sweet, also would if include torpedoes or nah?


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 18, 2012)

aznboii124 said:


> Oh sweet sweet, also would if include torpedoes or nah?


 All Zhanchis include torpedoes, there wouldn't be a reason it wouldn't have one

@TimMc
Lanyards.
Will you be printing out one for everyone? Or do you want past cubers to bring their nametags?

Oh and, any final prep stuff that needs to be done? Want me to do anything?


----------



## MadeToReply (Apr 18, 2012)

Can I buy the white zhanchi?


----------



## pkvk9122 (Apr 18, 2012)

aznboii124 said:


> Oh sweet sweet, also would if include torpedoes or nah?


 
ya... of course! lol exact same thing i said earlier xD
You can choose to take out the torpedoes if u want... so yeah xD

pkvk9122


----------



## pkvk9122 (Apr 18, 2012)

MadeToReply said:


> Can I buy the white zhanchi?


 
ya sure! 

pkvk9122


----------



## Cube Equation (Apr 18, 2012)

I would also like to purchase a SS 4x4, seeing that one of the center pieces in my old Rubik's Revenge broke. So if anyone is willing to sell one, please notify me.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Cube Equation said:


> I would also like to purchase a SS 4x4, seeing that one of the center pieces in my old Rubik's Revenge broke. So if anyone is willing to sell one, please notify me.


 
if i'm correct pkvk9122 just said that he was selling them for $20. . .
Edit: $15


----------



## Cube Equation (Apr 18, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> if i'm correct pkvk9122 just said that he was selling them for $20. . .
> Edit: $15


 
Oh. I thought he only had one. Sorry.

What about SS 5x5?


----------



## Deleted member 15765 (Apr 18, 2012)

Cube Equation said:


> Oh. I thought he only had one. Sorry.
> 
> What about SS 5x5?


 
I'll be bringing an SS4x4 and dayan+mf8 4x4 on the day (new). If anyone wants to borrow them/make an offer that's fine. Just look for the really tall guy


----------



## aznboii124 (Apr 18, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> ya... of course! lol exact same thing i said earlier xD
> You can choose to take out the torpedoes if u want... so yeah xD
> 
> pkvk9122


 
Oh sick dude, save the black zhanchi for me. Ill bring an extra 15 dollars on the day on the comp. My name is william. What's your name? ill look for you on your tag.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Apr 18, 2012)

Cube Equation said:


> Oh. I thought he only had one. Sorry.
> 
> What about SS 5x5?


 
I also have SS 5x5's and 6x6's
However, I only have one SS 4x4....... white btw

okay... so one white zhanchi for MadeToReply 
and a black zhanchi for aznboii124

My name is Victor btw... 

pkvk9122


----------



## MadeToReply (Apr 18, 2012)

My name is Richie


----------



## thatkid (Apr 18, 2012)

mountainash said:


> I'll be bringing an SS4x4 and dayan+mf8 4x4 on the day (new). If anyone wants to borrow them/make an offer that's fine. Just look for the really tall guy


 
how much will you do a shengshou 4x4 for?
if you can beat 15 then ill buy it off you


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 18, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> I also have SS 5x5's and 6x6's
> However, I only have one SS 4x4....... white btw
> 
> okay... so one white zhanchi for MadeToReply
> ...


 
really? :fp


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 18, 2012)

@pkvk, can i buy the white SS4 from you?

edit:
(unless someone else already asked for it)


----------



## Cube Equation (Apr 18, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> I also have SS 5x5's and 6x6's
> However, I only have one SS 4x4....... white btw
> 
> okay... so one white zhanchi for MadeToReply
> ...


 
You only have one? That's annoying, considering that kirtpro has sort of asked for it already.

How much are you selling the SS cubes for?


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 18, 2012)

@cube equation, you can has it lol
you need it

im only interested to just test it out but i dont need it


----------



## Cube Equation (Apr 18, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> @cube equation, you can has it lol
> you need it
> 
> im only interested to just test it out but i dont need it


 
Thank you. You can test it if I actually manage to buy it. I'm the one named Kevin.

So can I buy the SS 4x4, pkvk9122?

And my question about the prices of the other SS cubes still holds.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 18, 2012)

Cube Equation said:


> Thank you. You can test it if I actually manage to buy it. I'm the one named Kevin.


 
Nah, no need for me to test it. I've felt SS4s before so I know what it's like.
If I bought one, I was thinking about modding it and seeing how it compares to my x-cube 4 lol.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 19, 2012)

And this is why I wish I had money.

Meh. I'll be bringing (not selling, but that might happen at a later competition???) heaps of cubes anyway, so... yeah.

Now what should I bring apart from the obvious... hmm. What would you like to see from this spoilered list:



Spoiler



2 3x3s (type A and white guhong)
White 4x4
2x2

------The obvious line.

5x5
Unmodified V-Cube 6 because I'm lazy
7x7
Pyraminx
Skewb
Megaminx
White Pyraminx Crystal
Everything is black unless specifically noted otherwise
Gear cube
White Super Square-1 (normal square-1 is dead, DON'T ASK FOR ME TO BRING THAT)
Rubik's Snake
Mirror Blocks
Rubik's Brainracker
White Platypus
Jing's Pyraminx
Sudokube
Siamese Cube (really terrible quality cubes, so you know. and i mean AWFUL.)
Impossiball
Rubik's World
Internal Combustion
Rubik's Magic
15 Puzzle
Weird frog slidey puzzle
LEGO 1x1x1
LEGO 1x1x2
Gordian Knot

------ The line above which I will consider a lot. Below this... not so much.

White... this
Touch Cube
Brainstring Advanced
Rubik's 360
Pieces of a massive Super Mario 3x3
Dead Square-1
Set of homemade pentominoes

------ Just accessories below here. I'll consider these as much as the first few, except for the Stackmat (but for good reason).

Blindfold
Stackmat (i try to use it, put my hands on the timer, as soon as it flashes green, it appears to do a factory reset. i think this might be the battery, but i don't know. don't think it would be smart to bring it)

------

Just an excuse to bring out my entire cube collection? Probably. Will I actually do that? No.

So which ones do you want to see, if any of them? Just curiosity, even if no one responds, I'll be bringing a load of them anyway, so... yeah.



Wow, that took a while. Oh well. There you go.


----------



## aznboii124 (Apr 19, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> Nah, no need for me to test it. I've felt SS4s before so I know what it's like.
> If I bought one, I was thinking about modding it and seeing how it compares to my x-cube 4 lol.


 
Kirt what cubes are you bringing on the day?



megaminxwin said:


> And this is why I wish I had money.
> 
> Meh. I'll be bringing (not selling, but that might happen at a later competition???) heaps of cubes anyway, so... yeah.
> 
> ...


 
Honestly dude, just bring your main cubes. From experience, my first comp I pretty much brought my whole cube box with me, and it is useless and heavy. Unless you don't have trouble bringing that whole list of cubes, I suggest you bring your mains only and some other cubes


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 19, 2012)

aznboii124 said:


> Kirt what cubes are you bringing on the day?


 um... i'll list em down later lol


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 19, 2012)

aznboii124 said:


> Honestly dude, just bring your main cubes. From experience, my first comp I pretty much brought my whole cube box with me, and it is useless and heavy. Unless you don't have trouble bringing that whole list of cubes, I suggest you bring your mains only and some other cubes


 
Noted. I don't tend to have much trouble bringing heaps of cubes though, they all tend to fit nicely into your average schoolbag. But we'll see.


----------



## aznboii124 (Apr 19, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> um... i'll list em down later lol


 
Alright.

Ill be bringing:

Ghosthand 2x2
Dayan Guhong 3x3
Dayan+mf8 4x4
and
YJ 5x5


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 19, 2012)

Mmm. Ghosthand 2x2. I've been wanting to try that out, actually, especially considering my 2x2 is essentially a combination of the corners of an Eastsheen with the core of a V-Cube 2b. (i wanted something really nice and decent that was competition legal, but i don't think it worked out, considering it locks up a lot, and you can actually touch the core without moving any of the pieces, there's that big a gap between them. it's... strange.)


----------



## aznboii124 (Apr 19, 2012)

I have like 2010 generation of cubes looool. I stopped cubing for like a year. I have a lot of spare cubes that are brand new still in box including a ghosthand 2x2


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 19, 2012)

Same here. Don't ask why. Except all of my cubes are out and in bad shape WELL LOVED.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 19, 2012)

might aswell list the cubes ill be bringing aswell 

2x Wittwo 2x2 (one is a regular wittwo lubed with shock oil and lubix, the other one is just a lubix ultimate wittwo) 

1x Dayan zhanchi (modded into a zhanchi silk and lubed with lubix. feels godly)

1x Dayan guhong (modded with 48 point edge mod along with just sanding off tiny sharp bits on the corners. lubed with lubix and feels godly)

2x Dayan guhong v2 (1 was lubed with lubix, the other was lubed with shock oil. no mods)

2x Shenshou 4x4 (both were lubed with lubix, one of them has had the internal peices sanded along with the corners)

1x Shenshou 5x5 (lubed with lubix and has been modded with part of the florian mod)

EDIT: decided to bring MOAR CUBES :3

1x Dayan guhong made out of 6 stickerless guhongs (lubed with lubix and shock oil/has had the 48 point edge mod done to it. feels godly)

1x Shenshou 6x6 (lubed with lubix. feels better than most 6x6s ive tried but not quite godly [yet])


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 19, 2012)

That reminds me, I really need to lube my Guhong... damn it, no lubix. *rushes to hardware store for silicon spray*


----------



## ottozing (Apr 19, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> That reminds me, I really need to lube my Guhong... damn it, no lubix. *rushes to hardware store for silicon spray*


 
ewww silicon spray


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey, there's nothing else around here! If you're kind enough to bring some lubix, I would be VERY GRATEFUL. But in the meantime I really have no idea what else to use.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 19, 2012)

ok ill bring some lubix


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 19, 2012)

@jayden, i'm interested in feeling some of your cubes
soz for not talking at melbourne summer, i do remember judging you for a couple solves though lol

i hope to get to chat with all of you 

alright, my list of cubes to bring:


Spoiler



*Mains:*
White Dayan Zhanchi - mods done
White X-Cube 4 - carved off imperfections in molding
White Wittwo

*"Incase we have these events":*
White V-Cube 5 - modded
Type F Magic
Blindfold
White QJ Pyraminx

*Others:*
Black Zhanchi
White Zhanchi - mods, i think it's a bit over-lubed, will try fixing it some time later on
Colored Zhanchi
White Guhong - whole heap of mods plus a "self thought of" mod that i have no idea if i regret
Black Guhong V2 - modded
White V-Cube 2

edit:
i'll also bring my "four cubes in one" thing i brought to Sydney Meetup, it's a fun challenge lol


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 19, 2012)

Ottozing - AWESOME THANK YOU

Kirt - Hmm. 4 cubes in one? (don't tell me asdfskbsrbo)

Time to narrow my list down TREMENDOUSLY.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 19, 2012)

@kirt im definately interested in checking out some of your cubes aswell (mainly the x-cube ).

and yeah, we should definately talk more at this comp 

EDIT:


megaminxwin said:


> Ottozing - AWESOME THANK YOU
> 
> Kirt - Hmm. 4 cubes in one? (don't tell me asdfskbsrbo)
> 
> Time to narrow my list down TREMENDOUSLY.


 
i would reccomend taking two of each cube that you will be competiong with (ie 2 3x3s, 4x4s, ect) so you can warm up before solves. anything else is just optional.

i wish i took more than 1 cube for each event because when it was time to compete, i was very shaky (which is espcecially bad when your doing one handed XD)


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 19, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> Kirt - Hmm. 4 cubes in one? (don't tell me asdfskbsrbo)


 
I don't know its name but my mom and sis got it from hknowstore when they went hong kong lol
My first time doing a serious solve attempt was so long lolololol



ottozing said:


> @kirt im definately interested in checking out some of your cubes aswell (mainly the x-cube ).
> 
> and yeah, we should definately talk more at this comp



Mhmm, sounds great!


----------



## Daryl (Apr 19, 2012)

Hmm..

When will you guys arrive in the day of competition ?

@Tim,

do you need help for setting place or anything else ? I can come early to the venue if you need..


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 19, 2012)

lol daryl, i asked Tim the same thing pretty much earlier in the thread. no reply o.0

i'm unsure on when i'll come


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 19, 2012)

ottozing said:


> EDIT:
> 
> i would reccomend taking two of each cube that you will be competiong with (ie 2 3x3s, 4x4s, ect) so you can warm up before solves. anything else is just optional.
> 
> i wish i took more than 1 cube for each event because when it was time to compete, i was very shaky (which is espcecially bad when your doing one handed XD)


 
It's a shame I don't have two 2x2s/two 4x4s. That would be handy, but oh well.

And yeah, I know what it's like. (Melbourne Summer Open 2010 competitor! AW YEAH)


----------



## ottozing (Apr 19, 2012)

Daryl said:


> Hmm..
> 
> When will you guys arrive in the day of competition ?


 
ill probably be there at 10-10.30 (depending on good ol' sydney traffic -_-)



megaminxwin said:


> It's a shame I don't have two 2x2s/two 4x4s. That would be handy, but oh well.
> 
> And yeah, I know what it's like. (Melbourne Summer Open 2010 competitor! AW YEAH)


 
well if you dont have two of each cube like i said, you could just warm up on any cube really. you dont NEED to warm up on a 2x2 if your doing 2x2, you just need to keep your hands warmed up.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 19, 2012)

When am I coming? I honestly have no idea. Probably on time, though. Around 10:30-ish? Yeah, about that.



ottozing said:


> well if you dont have two of each cube like i said, you could just warm up on any cube really. you dont NEED to warm up on a 2x2 if your doing 2x2, you just need to keep your hands warmed up.


 
This is why I like the Rubik's Magic. It works SO WELL oh my god


----------



## Damien Porter (Apr 19, 2012)

Would any body be interested in seeing a robot that can cube?

If a few say yes I'll bring mine along.


----------



## MadeToReply (Apr 19, 2012)

Can this robot dance?


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 19, 2012)

lol, i made the tilted twister, it managed to solve corners but it just kept beeping saying "Ooops"
it would be interesting if you could bring the robot


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi, my friend from Malaysia is joining this comp, and his Lubix has yet to arrive. Can any of you help lube his cube if he asks? Thank yu so much 

P.S. He's pretty tall, and um not really Asian looking as well, and pretty fair-skinned


----------



## ottozing (Apr 19, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> Hi, my friend from Malaysia is joining this comp, and his Lubix has yet to arrive. Can any of you help lube his cube if he asks? Thank yu so much
> 
> P.S. He's pretty tall, and um not really Asian looking as well, and pretty fair-skinned


 
im allready bringing lubix for megeminxwin so i can lube his cube for him.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks! So nice of you  I'll ask him to keep an eye out for you then.  Thanks.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 19, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> Thanks! So nice of you  I'll ask him to keep an eye out for you then.  Thanks.


 
no worries 

also, if anyone else need their cube lubed at the comp feel free to ask


----------



## aznboii124 (Apr 19, 2012)

ottozing said:


> no worries
> 
> also, if anyone else need their cube lubed at the comp feel free to ask


 
too generous  

Just lubed my cubes with lubix, it is possible that lubix lube can expire? I added to my guhong and it absolutely sucks. I had the lube since 2010 LOL


----------



## andojay (Apr 19, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> lol daryl, i asked Tim the same thing pretty much earlier in the thread. no reply o.0
> 
> i'm unsure on when i'll come


 
Hi Kirt, Daryl

we don't have any lanyards so BYO if you already have one
we'll be giving out white sticker labels
it will help a lot since we don't know who is who
i'll probably be strict about ensuring everyone has a nametag or lanyard to identify who they are

also when i booked our flights i was under the assumption we were starting at 11am
i believe Tim has changed it and now it's at 10:30am giving us about an hour to get there from the airport

if we're late you probably could do a little demo of how to use timer/stackmat,judging/ about plus2's and maybe rego
that way if there is any other questions , maybe explain how their solves work with averages/ cut-offs etc

Andrea

Edit: A link to the Photo album for Sydney Autumn 2012
http://www.flickr.com/photos/robotichead/7093197271/in/set-72157629852397153

obviously there's no photos in there yet
and remember if your going to use any of these photos please email the photographer Luke for permission
and cite his flickr account


----------



## TimMc (Apr 20, 2012)

Daryl said:


> Hmm..
> 
> When will you guys arrive in the day of competition ?
> 
> ...


 
Rish will probably have it set up...

Melb cubers arriving between 10am and 10:30am on the day. Rego is at 10:30.

Tim.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 20, 2012)

aznboii124 said:


> too generous
> 
> Just lubed my cubes with lubix, it is possible that lubix lube can expire? I added to my guhong and it absolutely sucks. I had the lube since 2010 LOL


 
i just checked the lubix websites faq page and it didnt say anything about lube expiring.

i can lube it at the comp if you want


----------



## Cube Equation (Apr 20, 2012)

ottozing said:


> no worries
> 
> also, if anyone else need their cube lubed at the comp feel free to ask


 
I hope you don't mind me borrowing some lube for my Zhanchi. The vegetable oil in it isn't working too well. Sorry.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 20, 2012)

andojay said:


> if we're late you probably could do a little demo of how to use timer/stackmat,judging/ about plus2's and maybe rego
> that way if there is any other questions , maybe explain how their solves work with averages/ cut-offs etc


 
Okay then I'll bring my name tag

I've been working on stuff to say for demonstration if I were to do it
(anyone else can use this if they want )


Spoiler



Once it's time for an event, people may be called up in groups by name e.g. A-M N-Z
Bring your cube up to the scrambling table
Scramblers are given a set of scrambles to do
Everyone in a single group will recieve the same set of scrambles
Different groups will recieve different scrambles to ensure fairness
You just wait in the competitors area if you've been called up

If you aren't solving and are just spectating, feel free to watch others solving
Do make sure you keep a metre away so you don't distract the competitors
You can video solvers but do try not to distract them
If you are to take photos, keep the flash off

A runner or judge will take your cube from the scrambling table to the solving tables
A judge will call your name out, you then go up to any free table and sit down
Your judge will say "Are you ready?"
You are given a minute to prepare for inspection
You don't have to use this minute, but it's there if you want to cool down for a bit
Once you agree saying "OK", the judge lifts the covering from the puzzle and begins the 15 second count down
When 8 seconds have passed, the judge will tell you "8 seconds"
When 12 seconds have passed, the judge will say "Go"
If you exceed or go over 15 seconds, you will recieve a penalty
You can take as little or as much inspection time during that 15 seconds then you must start the timer

Always make sure that the timer has been reset, if it hasn't you can reset it or ask the judge to do it
To start the timer, press both hands down on the two black touchpads of the timer
You then hold your hands down until both the red light and the green light go on
Once both lights are on, lift your hands and begin solving
The timer will automatically begin timing
Once you have completed the puzzle, drop the puzzle onto the mat and put both your hands back on both of the black touchpads to stop the timer
The timers are pretty durable so you can kinda smack your hands down, but don't go trying to break it

The judge will determine if there are any penalties to be added
There are two types of penalties, a "+2" and a "DNF"
+2 means add 2 seconds to the time solved
DNF means Did Not Finish

For misalignments
A +2 occurs if the puzzle is misaligned over 45° on one axis
A DNF occurs if the puzzle is misaligned at over 45° on more than one axes
If the puzzle is at 45° or under on one or more axes, the puzzle is considered solved

If your puzzle pops, you must put the piece in yourself
No one is allowed to help you pick it up
If your puzzle is unsolvable, you can remove a piece and put it back in correctly
The limit you can do this is four times

Once your solve is complete, the judge will then write down your time onto your scorecard
Your cube will be taken back to the scrambling table by a runner or a judge
The process will repeat until you have completed all solves

Cut-offs
For example in the 4x4 event, there is a 2 minute cut-off and a 3 minute hard cut-off
The 3 minute hard cut-off means, if your time is over 3 minutes, the solve will be DNF'd
The 2 minute cut-off means, if neither of your first two solves are under 2 minutes, you will not be able to continue with your average
So, if say, your first solve is between 2 and 3 minutes, your time will not be DNF'd and you get to go on with your second solve
If your second solve is also between 2 and 3 minutes, your time will not be DNF'd but you can't go on with any more solves

When all of your solves are finished, make sure to take your cube back with you and then return to the seating area

If we require anyone's help for scrambling or something, we will call you up or you can offer yourself
An important thing to remember is, if you are competing in the current group, you are not allowed to judge, run or scramble
However, if you have completed all of your solves, you are allowed to help out

At the end of the round, we will calculate your average or mean time, depending on the format
In the average format, five solves are done
The fastest and slowest times are removed with the middle three times averaged
The top people with the best average results will be able to proceed to the next round
The number of people accepted into the next round are in the schedule
These people will be called up to bring their puzzles before the round has begun

There is a lot of information to take in so don't worry if you can't remember it all
Make sure to ask the delegate, Tim Mc, myself or any of the other officials if you have an issue
Remember to have fun and good luck in all your solves!

****Say before 3x3OH starts
In the One Handed event the cube must not touch another part of your body other than the single hand you choose to solve the puzzle with
However, you are allowed to use both hands during inspection
If a piece pops, you must put the piece in one handed
If you drop the cube and pick it up with the other hand, it would be considered a DNF


****Please tell me if I have made any mistakes



edit: updated
edit: added the OH exception during inspection, ty daryl
edit: added explanation of cut-offs


----------



## ottozing (Apr 20, 2012)

Cube Equation said:


> I hope you don't mind me borrowing some lube for my Zhanchi. The vegetable oil in it isn't working too well. Sorry.



i would be happy to lube your cube, but you should probably wipe out the vegetable oil before the comp


----------



## Cube Equation (Apr 20, 2012)

ottozing said:


> i would be happy to lube your cube, but you should probably wipe out the vegetable oil before the comp


 
Ok. Thanks.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Apr 20, 2012)

Cube Equation said:


> Thank you. You can test it if I actually manage to buy it. I'm the one named Kevin.
> 
> So can I buy the SS 4x4, pkvk9122?
> 
> And my question about the prices of the other SS cubes still holds.



Sure, 1 SS 4x4 white for Cube Equation  ($15)

5x5 SS = $20
6x6 SS = $25



ottozing said:


> i just checked the lubix websites faq page and it didnt say anything about lube expiring.
> 
> i can lube it at the comp if you want


 Hi, can you lube my new cube? i want to test how well lubix does against silicone spray, one cube is enough  thank you!

pkvk9122


----------



## MadeToReply (Apr 20, 2012)

What colour is the SS 5x5?


----------



## ottozing (Apr 20, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> Hi, can you lube my new cube? i want to test how well lubix does against silicone spray, one cube is enough  thank you!
> 
> pkvk9122



yeah sure.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 20, 2012)

pretty sure my write up of what should be said at demonstration is finished now


----------



## Cube Equation (Apr 20, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> Sure, 1 SS 4x4 white for Cube Equation  ($15)
> 
> 5x5 SS = $20
> 6x6 SS = $25
> pkvk9122


 
I think I'll take one of each as well. Can I get a discount? Are you selling anything else?

Edit: And my name is Kevin.


----------



## thatkid (Apr 20, 2012)

Cubes I'm bringing


Spoiler



screw it ill just bring heaps


----------



## pkvk9122 (Apr 20, 2012)

MadeToReply said:


> What colour is the SS 5x5?


 
The colour of all the SS 5x5 is Black, I have three I can sell. The colour of the SS 6x6 is all white btw, I have three I can sell too...



Cube Equation said:


> I think I'll take one of each as well. Can I get a discount? Are you selling anything else?
> 
> Edit: And my name is Kevin.



I am also selling:

2x2 WitTwo ($10) (Black)
3x3 Zhanchi ($15) (White and black) (Stickerless available...)
4x4 ShengShou ($15) (White) --- for Cube Equation
5x5 ShengShou ($20) (Black)
6x6 ShengShou ($25) (White)
Mirror cube ($10) (Silver stickers)

Ill bring a ton of cubes just in case anyone else wants some....

pkvk9122


----------



## Daryl (Apr 20, 2012)

@Kirt

on OH event, the competitor is still allowed to take the cube with both hands just for the inspection.
when will you arrive at Usyd ?


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 20, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> I am also selling:
> 
> 2x2 WitTwo ($10) (Black)
> 3x3 Zhanchi ($15) (White and black) (Stickerless available...)
> ...


 
*counts money*

Excellent. $25. Now it's a tossup between the WitTwo and the 6x6...

Actually I'll probably go with the WitTwo, simply because I'm definitely going to need it. Mainly because... well, here's my current 2x2:



Spoiler










Like I said: Eastsheen cubies onto a V-2b core. Tried to make an awesome speedcube and failed miserably.



Can I reserve the WitTwo, or has that already been done?


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 20, 2012)

Daryl said:


> @Kirt
> 
> on OH event, the competitor is still allowed to take the cube with both hands just for the inspection.
> when will you arrive at Usyd ?


 
Oh yeah that, ty
I'll try get there at around 10


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 20, 2012)

Again, I'm hoping around 10:30, but we'll see. Let's hope this all goes well.

(oh my god it's actually happening what)

EDIT: So I figured out why my Stackmat was screwing up, and now that's been fixed, so I can take that. But my mat's all screwed up and dirty and bleugh. So... yeah. JUST SOME INFO YEAH


----------



## MadeToReply (Apr 20, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> The colour of all the SS 5x5 is Black, I have three I can sell. The colour of the SS 6x6 is all white btw, I have three I can sell too...
> 
> pkvk9122


 
ehh ill buy the zhanchi white and shenshou 5x5


----------



## aznboii124 (Apr 20, 2012)

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## pkvk9122 (Apr 20, 2012)

Damien Porter said:


> Would any body be interested in seeing a robot that can cube?
> 
> If a few say yes I'll bring mine along.



yes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yes


Spoiler



yes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yesyes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yes



I am soo interested in those robots, plz bring it... 

Thanks!

pkvk9122


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 20, 2012)

....added explanation about cut-offs to my post earlier


----------



## Damien Porter (Apr 20, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> yes yes yes yes yes plz plz plz yes yes yes yes
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Ok, will do.
LOL


----------



## TimMc (Apr 21, 2012)

*URGENT Announcement*

Flight delayed.

New schedule:
10:30 Registration (Kirt, Rish)
11:00 Demonstration (experienced competitors)
11:15 New competitors practise on timers
11:30 Meet other competitors 
12:00 Lunch
13:00 2x2 First Round
...
Finish at 4pm sharp.

We'll have two rounds of 3x3 and 2x3.

Tim.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 21, 2012)

Right then. Presumably no other events?


----------



## TimMc (Apr 21, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> Right then. Presumably no other events?


 
Depends on the time available. Will try to have 4x4 and oh.

Tim.

EDIT: Still waiting for departure... No estimated time of arrival. Fog.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 21, 2012)

TimMc said:


> Flight delayed.
> 
> New schedule:
> 10:30 Registration (Kirt, Rish)
> ...


 
You need to watch that old Melbourne meetup video and read my shirt. Along the lines of;
Experience is that marvellous thing that enables you to recognise a mistake when you make it again.
~cough cough~.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 21, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> You need to watch that old Melbourne meetup video and read my shirt. Along the lines of;
> Experience is that marvellous thing that enables you to recognise a mistake when you make it again.
> ~cough cough~.



lol, I don't think I've been this late to a competition before due to a flight.

Next time: arrive the night before...

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 21, 2012)

Arrived...

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 21, 2012)

TimMc said:


> Arrived...
> 
> Tim.


 
>Timestamp: 4 hours ago.
>5:28.

Come on Tim... 
Any nice results? (from anyone).


----------



## jblake17 (Apr 21, 2012)

So how was the competition everyone? I am here writing from Hamilton Islands, wishing that I could have been there. Anyway, I hope it was fun.


----------



## chris w (Apr 21, 2012)

kirt got about 10.7x avg, and sub1 4x4 avg.
Cameron got 2.5? avg in 2x2
ran out of time for any finals though.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 21, 2012)

http://live.cubing.net/SydneyAutumn2012/#0
see how people went 
edit: not up yet


----------



## MadeToReply (Apr 21, 2012)

I have extra lanlan 2x2 if anyone is missing it and i lost my stickerless zhanchi i recently bought


----------



## slimjamin (Apr 21, 2012)

well... i had fun.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 21, 2012)

So that was crazy. BEST TEAM-SOLVE EVER


----------



## MadeToReply (Apr 21, 2012)

you mean WORSE TEAM SOLVE


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 21, 2012)

NO THE BEST


----------



## pkvk9122 (Apr 21, 2012)

I also got sub 1 minute 4x4! missed 1st place by one second!! T_T Other than that im pretty happy  11 second single D

pkvk9122



MadeToReply said:


> I have extra lanlan 2x2 if anyone is missing it and i lost my stickerless zhanchi i recently bought


 
?????? you lost the stickerless Zhanchi?!?!?!?! D:

pkvk9122


----------



## MadeToReply (Apr 21, 2012)

Yep, its still in the box so i think you might of mistaken it as yours


----------



## pkvk9122 (Apr 21, 2012)

MadeToReply said:


> Yep, its still in the box so i think you might of mistaken it as yours


 
?? i dont remember taking that back...........

pkvk9122


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 21, 2012)

guys, TimMc is getting to uploading the results live.cubing.net


----------



## Moops (Apr 21, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> guys, TimMc is getting to uploading the results live.cubing.net



Sweet. I was just about to ask that. And another noob question. Where do I get my WCA ID now that I've done official solves?


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 21, 2012)

Moops said:


> Sweet. I was just about to ask that. And another noob question. Where do I get my WCA ID now that I've done official solves?


 
You will get it automatically once the results are posted on the WCA


----------



## TimMc (Apr 21, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Come on Tim...
> Any nice results? (from anyone).


 
Live results are now up!

http://live.cubing.net/SydneyAutumn2012/

Tim.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 21, 2012)

when the results are posted on WCA then look yourself up in the persons and at the top of the page your id will appear


----------



## Dene (Apr 21, 2012)

Well done Kirt on the good average.

Good to see 40 people stayed all that time until Tim and co finally showed up  . At least it wasn't a total dud in the end eh?


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 21, 2012)

Dene said:


> Well done Kirt on the good average.
> 
> Good to see 40 people stayed all that time until Tim and co finally showed up  . At least it wasn't a total dud in the end eh?


 
Thanks Dene,
Though the comp was pretty messed up, I still had fun lol


----------



## Deleted member 15765 (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow, results are up quickly.

After a foggy drive from Canberra, I had a simply wonderful time. Everyone was so friendly and supportive. What a great turnout too... hopefully this is the start of big things for Sydney cubing.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 21, 2012)

mountainash said:


> Wow, results are up quickly.
> 
> After a foggy drive from Canberra, I had a simply wonderful time. Everyone was so friendly and supportive. What a great turnout too... hopefully this is the start of big things for Sydney cubing.


 
live.cubing.net isn't the official results site, it's just a quick place for people to check what's going on at a competition

worldcubeassociation.org is the official place for competition results


----------



## TimMc (Apr 21, 2012)

I'll try to get you a copy of andojays intro to cubing sheets...

It certainly looks like there's a bigger community developing in Sydney 

Tim.


----------



## Deleted member 15765 (Apr 21, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> live.cubing.net isn't the official results site, it's just a quick place for people to check what's going on at a competition
> 
> worldcubeassociation.org is the official place for competition results


 
I know, I haven't been given my official single 3x3x3 world ranking of 11,161 yet!  



TimMc said:


> I'll try to get you a copy of andojays intro to cubing sheets...
> 
> It certainly looks like there's a bigger community developing in Sydney
> 
> Tim.



Thanks Tim  The sheets would be a big help with the kids. And if even a quarter of them stay interested in cubing, there'll be a big cubing base in Canberra too!


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 21, 2012)

hey um, if you're going to post again and no one has posted anything new after you, the general rule is to use the "edit post" button underneath the post you've already made

edit: lol brest ninja


----------



## Deleted member 15765 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Kirt. I couldn't figure out how to do a double quote in one post hehe. Now I think I've got it under control.

Cheers,

Steven.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 22, 2012)

i have to say this was a pretty awsome comp. hope to see alot of you guys at the newcastle comp


----------



## jblake17 (Apr 22, 2012)

ottozing said:


> i have to say this was a pretty awsome comp. hope to see alot of you guys at the newcastle comp


 
Newcastle comp? When is that? Is there a thread on it on speedsolving.com? I wasn't able to make Sydney Autumn, and i want to make sure that i can be at the next available comp close by. Thanks!


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 22, 2012)

jblake17 said:


> Newcastle comp? When is that? Is there a thread on it on speedsolving.com? I wasn't able to make Sydney Autumn, and i want to make sure that i can be at the next available comp close by. Thanks!


 
No thread on that. Would you rather Newcastle or Sydney CBD area?


----------



## MadeToReply (Apr 22, 2012)

Depends on venue.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 22, 2012)

MadeToReply said:


> Depends on venue.


 
I'm not talking about venue, quality wise. I'm asking about venue, location wise. "Your distance from the two places, which do you prefer"

edit:

My question to everyone is:
*Which location is closer to home?*
Newcastle
or
Sydney Uni

I'm asking to get an idea as to the whereabouts competitions should be held


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 22, 2012)

Honestly I don't mind, I can catch a train to Newcastle, it'll only take an hour, but Sydney CBD would probably be easier for everyone else. Does this deserve its own thread?

And more importantly: who's going to be the Sydney delegate? Tim's already said that he doesn't want to travel to Sydney every two months for a competition.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 22, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> Honestly I don't mind, I can catch a train to Newcastle, it'll only take an hour, but Sydney CBD would probably be easier for everyone else. Does this deserve its own thread?
> 
> And more importantly: who's going to be the Sydney delegate? Tim's already said that he doesn't want to travel to Sydney every two months for a competition.



I think that this topic should get its own thread. I will consult TimMc about it.

I've had quite a few people saying I should be delegate. In all honesty, I am up for being a delegate, but I'm unsure if my age would be an issue (14yrs old turning 15 in May). I have heard that there has been a 13yr old delegate in the past though.


----------



## MadeToReply (Apr 22, 2012)

I think we were discussing this last meetup


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 22, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> I think that this topic should get its own thread. I will consult TimMc about it.
> 
> I've had quite a few people saying I should be delegate. In all honesty, I am up for being a delegate, but I'm unsure if my age would be an issue (14yrs old turning 15 in May). I have heard that there has been a 13yr old delegate in the past though.


 
Well, we don't really have many other people older than around 16 or 17 here. Unless I'm being stupid, we don't have much choice here. I suppose we could go to the USYD Cubers Society...


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 22, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> Well, we don't really have many other people older than around 16 or 17 here. Unless I'm being stupid, we don't have much choice here. I suppose we could go to the USYD Cubers Society...


 
They sure are very friendly to meet. Pretty sure their members have never been to any WCA competitions before this. They would need to attend more competitions (hopefully a more organized one), and gain experience from those.

I've been to a whole bunch of Melbourne competitions and I've seen how things go on there and have gotten used to judging, scrambling and organizing things pretty much.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 22, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> I think that this topic should get its own thread. I will consult TimMc about it.
> 
> I've had quite a few people saying I should be delegate. In all honesty, I am up for being a delegate, but I'm unsure if my age would be an issue (14yrs old turning 15 in May). I have heard that there has been a 13yr old delegate in the past though.


 
as far as i know age isnt really an issue as much as knowledge of the regulations/experience with well... delagate stuff . but yeah, it would be sweet to have a delegate in sydney.


----------



## Cube Equation (Apr 22, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> I'm not talking about venue, quality wise. I'm asking about venue, location wise. "Your distance from the two places, which do you prefer"
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



Sydney University definitely. Newcastle's a bit far.


----------



## jblake17 (Apr 22, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> No thread on that. Would you rather Newcastle or Sydney CBD area?


 
Hey Kirt, congrats on the Sydney comp, really good times. Sydney CBD area would probably be best for most people, including me. Do you have any idea when we would hold it? I'm Blake by the way.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 22, 2012)

jblake17 said:


> Hey Kirt, congrats on the Sydney comp, really good times. Sydney CBD area would probably be best for most people, including me. Do you have any idea when we would hold it? I'm Blake by the way.


 
Thankyou Blake!
I would also believe that the CBD area would be best for competitors. Look at the number of people who signed up, plus how many actually showed.

Currently, *no venue has been booked*. So there is no current date it will be held. I think the aim is for some time in August. Bryson is looking into booking a venue at Newcastle.

I personally am hesitant on agreeing to a competition in Newcastle. I have not seen a number count based on the number of people who are local to Newcastle and willing to compete.


----------



## Naillig (Apr 22, 2012)

For me, definitely the Sydney CBD. I'm sure my parents would say allow me to go to comp in the CBD, but in Newcastle, I think they'd hesitate with their decision because of the travelling.

I, personally did not go to the comp that happened yesterday because I didn't mention it to my parents in time. But I sure would have loved to.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 22, 2012)

Naillig said:


> For me, definitely the Sydney CBD. I'm sure my parents would say allow me to go to comp in the CBD, but in Newcastle, I think they'd hesitate with their decision because of the travelling.
> 
> I, personally did not go to the comp that happened yesterday because I didn't mention it to my parents in time. But I sure would have loved to.


 
lol, it was messed up but I had fun


----------



## Naillig (Apr 22, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> lol, it was messed up but I had fun


 
Haha, that's what I gathered, but it would've been nice to be apart of it all.


----------



## Moops (Apr 22, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> Well, we don't really have many other people older than around 16 or 17 here. Unless I'm being stupid, we don't have much choice here. I suppose we could go to the USYD Cubers Society...



I'm 24 but hesitant to be a delegate since I'm unexperienced and might not be able to commit myself to every NSW comp in the future.

@Kirt The only messed up thing was the Melbourne cubers arriving late from the flight delay. It was a great turnout and we all had fun
cubing and meeting each other.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 22, 2012)

Moops said:


> I'm 24 but hesitant to be a delegate since I'm unexperienced and might not be able to commit myself to every NSW comp in the future.
> 
> @Kirt The only messed up thing was the Melbourne cubers arriving late from the flight delay. It was a great turnout and we all had fun
> cubing and meeting each other.


 
Hey Moops, long time no post

Yeah, Melbourne cubers coming late was really the only reason the comp messed up. Other stuff was successful, I hope I had explained well during demonstration.
Soz but, what's your name?


----------



## Moops (Apr 22, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> Hey Moops, long time no post
> 
> Yeah, Melbourne cubers coming late was really the only reason the comp messed up. Other stuff was successful, I hope I had explained well during demonstration.
> Soz but, what's your name?



Haha I don't post much but I check these threads 2-3 times a week. I'm Brendan. Judged your solves in the first 3x3 round.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 22, 2012)

Moops said:


> Haha I don't ost much but I check these threads 2-3 times a week. I'm Brendan. Judged your solves in the first 3x3 round.


 
ohhhhhh all right then  thank you


----------



## TimMc (Apr 22, 2012)

*Competition dates?*

The list below isn't definite. I think Andrea has a better list on her laptop. The competitions below are just a draft. Actual dates/venues should be changed to suit the organisers in each area.

*Melbourne Winter 2012*

June 30?
Venue RMIT?

*Perth Winter 2012*

July 7?
Venue?

*Newcastle Winter 2012*

July 21?
This deserves its own thread.
How many local competitors would there be? (<100km from the venue)
Venue?

*Sydney Cube Day 2012*

 USyd CUBESOC had really friendly members.
 The USyd Holme building was a great venue (maybe limited to 40 competitors)
 CUBESOC's experience with the competition may have been tainted by Melbourne cubers showing up 4 hours late... I'd love to work with them in the future though (at a specific time, and show up on time...)
 Ideally CUBESOC would propose a competition if there's demand. So this listing is just a suggestion. It might not be suitable (exam period over? uni closed??)
 November 23?

*@WCA Delegates in Sydney:*
We're in no rush at the moment to nominate a candidate to be a WCA delegate in NSW. By we, I mean Dene and I. If the demand for competitions becomes too much for us then we'll need to identify a suitable candidate to recommend to the WCA Board.

Tim.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 22, 2012)

So nothing yet on AusNats?

Also what's up with naming every November competition Cube Day? Is it because of Dutch Cube Day or what?


----------



## TimMc (Apr 22, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> So nothing yet on AusNats?
> 
> Also what's up with naming every November competition Cube Day? Is it because of Dutch Cube Day or what?


 
It'd be good if AusNats was at "The Cube" at Federation Square around the end of August, start of September. Otherwise, USyd?

"Cube Day" doesn't have to be in November. I just called it that because of Melbourne "Cup Day". 

Tim.


----------



## MadeToReply (Apr 22, 2012)

Eh as long if its on a saturday i can go so i dont think i can go to Sydney cube day


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 22, 2012)

Shouldn't this be categorized under the "Speedcubing in Melbourne/Sydney" thread? 

I don't think it will get many views as most people won't click on this thread already as the comp is already over.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 22, 2012)

TimMc said:


> It'd be good if AusNats was at "The Cube" at Federation Square around the end of August, start of September. Otherwise, USyd?
> 
> "Cube Day" doesn't have to be in November. I just called it that because of Melbourne "Cup Day".
> 
> Tim.



We can keep it in Melbourne, it should be easier for lots of people anyway.

@Cube Day: Right. That's... actually pretty clever. But eh.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 22, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> We can keep it in Melbourne, it should be easier for lots of people anyway.


 
There's a fairly even split between competitors in Melbourne and Sydney:
42 competitors at Melbourne Cube Day 2011 (8 weren't from Victoria)
41 competitors at Sydney Autumn 2012 (7 weren't from NSW)

So Sydney Autumn 2012 was the second largest competition in Australia.

Tim.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 22, 2012)

TimMc said:


> There's a fairly even split between competitors in Melbourne and Sydney:
> 42 competitors at Melbourne Cube Day 2011 (8 weren't from Victoria)
> 41 competitors at Sydney Autumn 2012 (7 weren't from NSW)
> 
> ...


 
I suppose that's a good point. Then again, I'm not the one organising it, you can put it wherever you think is good. I'm going to sleep.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 22, 2012)

TimMc said:


> There's a fairly even split between competitors in Melbourne and Sydney:
> 42 competitors at Melbourne Cube Day 2011 (8 weren't from Victoria)
> 41 competitors at Sydney Autumn 2012 (7 weren't from NSW)
> 
> ...



It is probably still more convenient to have it in Melbourne though, because both of the delegates living in Australia are in Melbourne. I guess my opinion is probably a bit biased though. 



TimMc said:


> *Melbourne Winter 2012*
> 
> June 30?
> Venue RMIT?
> ...



Wow, 3 competitions in the space of a month? :O So would RMIT more likely be the cafeteria, spiritual centre or other?


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 22, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> It is probably still more convenient to have it in Melbourne though, because both of the delegates living in Australia are in Melbourne. I guess my opinion is probably a bit biased though.


 
lol
for arguments sake:
TimMc to get a chance to redeem himself with Sydney folk lol
Let Sydney cubers have more experience (Melbourne people have had heaps already)
I've gone over there a lot of times, I'd like comps at my area


edit:

Brother in law, Laurence, was taking photos throughout the day
I asked him if he could upload the pictures onto flickr
Here's the link:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629873039017/
I'd say post credits and source link if you're going to use it


----------



## Daryl (Apr 22, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> I'm not talking about venue, quality wise. I'm asking about venue, location wise. "Your distance from the two places, which do you prefer"
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


 
Sydney CBD of course. I can go to Newcastle too if it is held on 21st July, not sure if I can go if it is held on 14th of July.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 22, 2012)

*Results*

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SydneyAutumn2012


----------



## andojay (Apr 22, 2012)

*Well WOW*

well wow
sorry we were late but fog got in our way 
as Kirt did said '...messed up but fun...' and you know, it was! Fun 
great turnout! cubing in australia does look like it's getting bigger after every competition
we just need to keep telling everyone and encouraging them to compete
Remember it's about having *fun *and *beating yourself* not beating the person next to you!
speaking about competitions yay on a few more girls rocking up! 
i think there was about 5 of us girls competed.

from the sounds of it. the CBD sounds like great place to hold a competition 
also it does have a lot to offer in the accommodation department for traveling competitors (although i haven't looked into accommodation yet in newcastle)

Awesome! @photos from Kirt's bro in law!
photos from Luke should be done by the end of the week. 
I will post it here once they are


----------



## jblake17 (Apr 22, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> I suppose that's a good point. Then again, I'm not the one organising it, you can put it wherever you think is good. I'm going to sleep.


 


kirtpro said:


> lol
> for arguments sake:
> TimMc to get a chance to redeem himself with Sydney folk lol
> Let Sydney cubers have more experience (Melbourne people have had heaps already)
> ...


 
Nice pics, and just curious, what kind prizes/awards were given out?


----------



## jblake17 (Apr 22, 2012)

TimMc said:


> The list below isn't definite. I think Andrea has a better list on her laptop. The competitions below are just a draft. Actual dates/venues should be changed to suit the organisers in each area.
> 
> *Melbourne Winter 2012*
> 
> ...


 
hey Tim, is there the possibility that the Sydney/Newcastle comp would be held at the end of term 2 for schools in Sydney or even over a weekend during the school term? Its just I always seem to be away for the school holidays. (which is why I missed Sydney Autumn)


----------



## TimMc (Apr 23, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Wow, 3 competitions in the space of a month? :O So would RMIT more likely be the cafeteria, spiritual centre or other?



Melbourne Winter 2012 will most likely go ahead on the 30th of June but I'm not sure if the Perth competition will go ahead (venue?). Then it'd just be the Newcastle competition on the 21st of July, about a month after Melbourne.

Probably the cafeteria or other....



jblake17 said:


> hey Tim, is there the possibility that the Sydney/Newcastle comp would be held at the end of term 2 for schools in Sydney or even over a weekend during the school term?


 
We usually try to schedule competitions during school holidays so that students are available to attend. There'd probably end up being fewer competitors if it was during an exam or testing period.

The next Newcastle/Sydney competitions should be thought of as separate competitions, hopefully scheduled at least a month a part.

Tim.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Apr 23, 2012)

Ummm, Tim, Are our 4x4 results going to go up on WCA?

pkvk9122


----------



## TimMc (Apr 23, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> Ummm, Tim, Are our 4x4 results going to go up on WCA?
> 
> pkvk9122


 
Yes. I'll let you know when they're up.

Tim.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 23, 2012)

TimMc said:


> Yes. I'll let you know when they're up.
> 
> Tim.


 
CHYYEAAAAAHHHHHH

@pkvk, I'm very impressed on your 4x4 skills, great job


----------



## Cube Equation (Apr 23, 2012)

TimMc said:


> We usually try to schedule competitions during school holidays so that students are available to attend. There'd probably end up being fewer competitors if it was during an exam or testing period.


 
This probably doesn't matter, but I'm just saying that I wouldn't be able to attend any Saturday competitions in the school term due to Saturday Language School. 



TimMc said:


> Yes. I'll let you know when they're up.



I hate my 4x4 times. Need more practice. Though I did get a new PB of 1.06.xx with the new SSv3.

And thanks for the photos. I smile too much.


----------



## jblake17 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey Kirt, what prizes did u win for winning 3x3?


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 23, 2012)

jblake17 said:


> Hey Kirt, what prizes did u win for winning 3x3?


 
Sorry, forgot to answer
I got two bermuda cubes for winning 3x3 and 4x4

Everybody should be receiving their certificates next time Andrea/Tim/somebody can get them to Sydney.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 23, 2012)

Please check the live results (4x4) and let me know if there are any mistakes *via e-mail*:
http://live.cubing.net/SydneyAutumn2012/

Tim.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 23, 2012)

yellow?


----------



## jblake17 (Apr 23, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> Sorry, forgot to answer
> I got two bermuda cubes for winning 3x3 and 4x4
> 
> Everybody should be receiving their certificates next time Andrea/Tim/somebody can get them to Sydney.


 
cool, did winners of other events get different cubes?


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 23, 2012)

jblake17 said:


> cool, did winners of other events get different cubes?


 
Yeah um... there were wittwo 2x2, lingyun v2 3x3, bermuda cubes, eastsheen cubes
I think that's it


----------



## TimMc (Apr 23, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> yellow?



It's just to highlight the changes made.

Tim.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 23, 2012)

TimMc said:


> It's just to highlight the changes made.
> 
> Tim.


Okay then



Spoiler



thoughts about this as a nametag design?






i know competition is over but, maybe something like this for other competitions


----------



## Daryl (Apr 23, 2012)

@Tim,

is the blindfold also official event or not ?


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 23, 2012)

Daryl said:


> @Tim,
> 
> is the blindfold also official event or not ?


 
The wrong program was used to generate scrambles. 4x4 scrambler changed to 3x3. Cube explorer wasn't used so sadly blindfolded isn't official.


----------



## clifford2704 (Apr 23, 2012)

I'd also prefer the next comp to be in the Sydney CBD area, not sure if I'll be allowed to go to Newcastle for a comp


----------



## Damien Porter (Apr 23, 2012)

TimMc said:


> There's a fairly even split between competitors in Melbourne and Sydney:
> 42 competitors at Melbourne Cube Day 2011 (8 weren't from Victoria)
> 41 competitors at Sydney Autumn 2012 (7 weren't from NSW)
> 
> ...


 
My count is 42 competitors from the Sydney autumn, making it equal first.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 23, 2012)

Damien Porter said:


> My count is 42 competitors from the Sydney autumn, making it equal first.


 
Yeah, with the inclusion of 4x4 results it's now 42. So Sydney and Melbourne have both had the most competitors at a WCA competition in Australia. 

@ Daryl: 3x3 blind isn't official. Cube Explorer wasn't used for the scrambles.

Tim.


----------



## andojay (Apr 23, 2012)

*Photos!*

Photos from Luke are up!

Check them out --> Sydney Autumn 2012 Rubik's Cube Competition

Also while i'm at it. 
here's the photos taken by Lawerence are here -> 2012.04.21 Sydney Rubik's April Competition

just a quick reminder that if you choose to use any photos from the above links, please remember to link them to their flickr account and thank the photographer =]


----------



## aznboii124 (Apr 23, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> I'm not talking about venue, quality wise. I'm asking about venue, location wise. "Your distance from the two places, which do you prefer"
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


 
Sydney Uni is closer for me, I would have to have a two hour drive to get to newcastle :/


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 23, 2012)

*10.76 avg of 5 and 2.93 single*


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 23, 2012)

Huh what I don't understand why are there bld pics and why isn't it official?


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 23, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Huh what I don't understand why are there bld pics and why isn't it official?


 
Delegate was late. Wrong scramble program was used.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 23, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> Delegate was late. Wrong scramble program was used.



Oh. Same with 4x4? 

Also what were the bld results I can only view 4x4 on live.cubing.net


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 23, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Oh. Same with 4x4?
> 
> Also what were the bld results I can only view 4x4 on live.cubing.net



4x4, Edouard was acting as delegate while TimMc was delayed. TimMc wasn't sure if 4x4 would be recognized as official because Edouard wasn't listed as a delegate. It should be official which is why TimMc decided to post results of 4x4 onto live.cubing.net

For BLD, from what I think, Daryl won, 2 minutes, Nathan Seeto 2nd, Alan 3rd?
I'm unsure but I think that's right


----------



## TimMc (Apr 23, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Oh. Same with 4x4?
> 
> Also what were the bld results I can only view 4x4 on live.cubing.net



I submitted the 2x2 and 3x3 results yesterday and Tim Reynolds kindly uploaded them. The 4x4 results will be recognised (big thanks to Edouard!) and uploaded when someone is available. Patience 

Unfortunately, the 3x3 blindfolded results won't be recognised officially because Cube Explorer wasn't used to generate the scrambles for that event (it wasn't setup on a laptop there). Some Melbourne competitors, including myself, were 4 hours late due to poor weather conditions delaying our flight. We arrived half way through the bld event. Rish, Chris, Kirt and Edouard started the competition off and kept things going until we arrived. 

Do I need to blog the competition? >.>

Tim.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 23, 2012)

lol Tim,
just, tell people to read earlier in the thread


----------



## thatkid (Apr 23, 2012)

bld

1st Daryl 2:49
2nd Nathan 2:54
3rd Alan 4:06


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 23, 2012)

TimMc said:


> I submitted the 2x2 and 3x3 results yesterday and Tim Reynolds kindly uploaded them. The 4x4 results will be recognised (big thanks to Edouard!) and uploaded when someone is available. Patience
> 
> Unfortunately, the 3x3 blindfolded results won't be recognised officially because Cube Explorer wasn't used to generate the scrambles for that event (it wasn't setup on a laptop there). Some Melbourne competitors, including myself, were 4 hours late due to poor weather conditions delaying our flight. We arrived half way through the bld event. Rish, Chris, Kirt and Edouard started the competition off and kept things going until we arrived.
> 
> ...



Yes blog it please  also thanks everyone for the info


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 23, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Yes blog it please  also thanks everyone for the info


 
Pretty sure that emoticon gives away that it was sarcasm since a lot of people have been asking stuff...


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 23, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> Pretty sure that emoticon gives away that it was sarcasm since a lot of people have been asking stuff...


 
Yeah I was kinda confused with the emoticon too  But srsly tho, it really is troublesome reading thru all the posts


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 23, 2012)

4x4 results up


----------



## jblake17 (Apr 24, 2012)

When does school start for you guys? This is my second last day of holiday.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 24, 2012)

jblake17 said:


> When does school start for you guys? This is my second last day of holiday.


 
in about 5 days i think.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 24, 2012)

mine was today


----------



## Florian (Apr 24, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> mine was today


 
I don't think you're going to school tomorror


----------



## Naillig (Apr 24, 2012)

Mine started yesterday, and yes, no school tomorrow due to ANZAC day.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 24, 2012)

Florian said:


> I don't think you're going to school tomorror


 
lol ya shouldve just let us take Tuesday off

Anzac day now so day off for us


----------



## Alan Chang (Apr 25, 2012)

This is a bit late, but I wanted to say thanks to everyone for making the competition so great!  When people look back at Sydney's first competition, there will be lots of stories to tell!

(And thanks for giving me an excuse to go to Sydney! But ahh back to catching up on schoolwork for me... -_-)


----------



## ottozing (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 15765 (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice solves ottozing. I wish my 4x4 fails were that fast


----------



## Cube Equation (Apr 27, 2012)

Alan Chang said:


> This is a bit late, but I wanted to say thanks to everyone for making the competition so great!  When people look back at Sydney's first competition, there will be lots of stories to tell!
> 
> (And thanks for giving me an excuse to go to Sydney! But ahh back to catching up on schoolwork for me... -_-)



I saw your 3x3 solves and was amazed by the slow turning that you employed. Your average was about 3 seconds faster than mine. It reminds me to work on my lookahead, so thanks.

Also, can I used the photos taken on the day by the photographers in my WCA profile?


----------



## ottozing (Apr 27, 2012)

mountainash said:


> Nice solves ottozing. I wish my 4x4 fails were that fast


 
thanks. i guess getting a 1:07 isnt too bad considering i average about 0:59-1:01 but without the fail it could of been a low 50  



Cube Equation said:


> can I used the photos taken on the day by the photographers in my WCA profile?



yes.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 27, 2012)

ottozing said:


> yes.


 how?


----------



## ottozing (Apr 27, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> how?


 
go to your wca profile then click your name.


----------



## Alan Chang (Apr 27, 2012)

Cube Equation said:


> I saw your 3x3 solves and was amazed by the slow turning that you employed. Your average was about 3 seconds faster than mine. It reminds me to work on my lookahead, so thanks.


 
Hmm... a lot of people in competitions have told me that I turn really slowly. But some people have also suggested that I go even slower to get better times! There's no doubt that look-ahead is really important. (I know I need to work on it, except I don't really have time to practice that much. ) Good luck to you!


----------

